# Members by Species



## NerdyMunk (Jun 5, 2012)

Based on my observations, it looks like one of these is done every year around this time. So I hope to be the first alien to brag that I did. 

I also did this since a sweep of new users have come here in this past half year, I thought it would be a good way for them to contribute to a non-locked thread.

As usual, if you've changed species or like to see a change such as a spell check or recent name change to your contribution, please say so in the form of a PM or post here. And if you do want to change something like species or names, *please* indicate what category you're under, so it can make navigating these walls of text easier. 

I'll be updating the thread every week or when I occasionally feel like it.

Sample Template on requesting to add to this list:

Species:

Category:

If an additional character or not

_If necessary-_ What your previous name was if you had your name changed and what category you were under so you and I aren't seeing double. 

How I’ll update - If I see about two people sharing the same category, I’ll create a sub. If there is two people sharing a species that is in a sub but different from the others in that sub, I’ll create a sub in that subcategory, that’s how deep down the rabbit hole I’ll go.

Now - Please be simple in requesting an ad, no descriptions because I don’t add those.

Also - If you want to suggest an improvement/note/chat/whatever not related to adding your name, please note me and I might revise it.


Here we go:

*Android*

_Do Not Delete_ - Starjet Fighter Craft Chimera Dracogriffin

_DrHackenBush_ (Positronic) - Android Sergal

_Emperess Perjury - _Lemuria

_Glitch_ - Mechanical Wolf

_Infrarednexus - _Android Dragon

_Telnac_ - Android Dragon


*Arachnid*

_friday13 - _Black Widow Spider

_pediachnid _- Bold Jumping Spider 


*Anteater*

_Dreaming_ - pangolin


*Avian*

_Dreaming - _Great Spotted Woodpecker, Raggiana

_Deriaz -_ Blue-and-yellow Macaw

_Ravendarus -_ Clearflight Pied Budgie

_Intrapersonality -_ Morning Dove

_Ruethel_ - Chocobo

_Cathartes_Aura -_ Turkey Vulture

_Aetos -_ Swallow-Eagle Hybrid

_Aondeug -_ African Grey Parrot

_Burnide - _Reanix

_Butterflygoddess - _Peacock

_Dalek_Duck -_ Wood Duck

_Dasaki -_ Nevrean

_Dodo - _Dodo

_GreenEyedSparrow - _Sun Conure

_grrside -_ Crow

_HarlequinFinch - _Green Finch

_ItsFleco - _Atlantic Puffin

_jorinda - _Black-Backed Seagull

_Korvus_ - Common Magpie

_MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 - _Lerk

_Mani the Avian -_ Bluebird

_Oovie -_ Snowy Egret

_PrincessParrot - _Indian Redneck

_Riltmos - _Crow

_SixelSixel -_ Canadian Goose

_StarBeak_

_The Drunken Ace - _Semi-Tangible Peregrine Falcon

_TheFeatheredOne - _Roc

_TropicalZephyr -_ Blue-Fronted Amazon Parrot

_YuPuffin - _Tufted Puffin

*- Eagle -*

_Kenneth -_ Wedge-Tail Eagle

_N30Dym - _Bold Eagle

_SkyStrider -_ Bald Eagle

*- Hawk -*

_Auzbuzzard -_ Rough-Legged Hawk

_Dark Hawk - _Broadwinged Hawk

_Laptisen - _Grey Hawk

_Stratto The Hawk - _Red-Tailed Hawk

_Waffles -_ Bluejay Hawk

*- Owl - *

_Adaephon -_ Horned Owl

_Daberu -_ Snowy Owl

_Minuet -_ Owl (Generic Variety)

_Nargle -_ Barred Owl

_The Anarchectomy -_ Barn Owl

_thoughtmaster_ - Owl

*- Great Horned - *

_2112 (A Cleverly-Named)_ - Great Horned Owl

_Inzoreno - _Great Horned Owl

_SwiftThief - _Great Horned Owl

*- Raven - *

_Awzee - _Raven

_Beta Link -_ Raven

_Harlequin Raven -_ Pied Raven

_Icky -_ Raven

_ilrak -_ Raven

_Kureno -_ Australian Raven

_MaskedJackal_ - Raven

*- Vulture -*

_LemmerGeier -_ Bearded Vulture

_Neforium - _Bearded Vulture 


*Bat
*
_GeordieBat - _Vampire Bat

_Gracie -_ Ringbat

_CindEE_ - Bat

_Pixelito_

_Pixeldoll - _Bat Cat

_Rattled - _Mutt Bat

_Rocket - _Bat

_The Color 12_ - Spectral Bat

*- Fruit Bat -*

_Batsy - _Mutant Straw-colored Fruit Bat

_Cronus616 _

_Fruiit _

_Kakik -_ Big Brown Bat

_Khazius _

_Rain-Hatchett _

*- Malaysian -*

_d.batty_ - Malaysian Fruit Bat

_Ouiji_ - Malaysian Fruit Bat

*Long Eared Bat*

_maeror_

_Pixelito_


*Bear
*
_Closer-To-The-Sun_ - Bear

_Shenzebo -_ Sloth Bear

_ursiphiliac - _â€‹Prehistoric Short-Faced Bear

*- Black Bear -*

_Dj Whoohoo -_ Black Bear

_Garfang -_ Black Bear

_Sabrebear - _Black Bear

_UrsisArtist - _Black Bear

*- Brown Bear -*

_BearLyons - _Brown Bear

_Bigjon -_ Brown Bear

_CherryManda -_ North American Brown-but-red Bear

_Furry Newbie Adam -_ Brown Bear

_Naesaki - _Brown Bear

_Owlfeather - _Brown Bear

_Sticky_Fingers - _Brown Bears

*- Grizzly Bear -*

_Biscotti - _Grizzly Bear

_CalebShaw - _Grizzly Bear

_CharmingDweeng - _Grizzly Bear

_D Void -_ Grizzly Bear

_Excitement! -_ Grizzly Bear

_Grizz L Bear -_ Grizzly Bear

_Morroke -_ Grizzly Bear

_Rufus -_ Grizzly Bear

_Transformation13 -_ Grizzly Bear

*- Kodiak Bear- *

_Malcolm the Bear - _Kodiak Bear

_Willard_Fatman -_ Kodiak Bear

*- Polar Bear -*

_Bipolar Bear_ - Polar Bear

_Bjornpolar -_ Polar Bear

_BlueMoonBear -_ Blue Polar Bear

_FurryKami Oka -_ Polar Bear

_FurryFox -_ Pink PolarBear

_lusterb10 - _Polar Bear

_Nipples The Metroid -_ Polar Bear

_PositivelyPolar - _Polar Bear

_Varieth - _Polar Bear

*- Panda -*

_Ariadne -_ Panda Bear

_Bamdin - _Panda

_MegaMew - _Panda Bear

_Shanerous Lorenthien -_ Panda Bear

*- Giant -*

_FatPandaLuke_

_Pandio _



*Bovid*

_Bai -_ Asiatic Mouflon (Iranian Red)

_Keena -_ Rocky Mountain Elk

_YakAttak - _Yak

_Zues Juice - _Alpine Ibex

*- Antelope -*

_Akita the Antelope -_ Sable Antelope

_SpiralHorn -_ Nyala Antelope

_TheRavenousOne -_ Bongo Antelope

_XericOryx -_ Antelope

*- Bull -*

_Hakawne -_ Bull

_kiro02 -_ Bull

_Wax - _Highland Bull

_Zuranis - _Bull

*- Cow -*

_Darth-Dukes - _Cow

_Katie_Cow - _Cow

_KirbyCowFox_ - Cow

_PastelEthereal - _Baragur Cow

_Roihu - _Highland Cow

_Sam-E Jo _-  Hereford Cow

*- Goat -*

_Azazel -_ Purple Goat

_ChapperIce -_ Goat

_Fendras Mountain -_ Goat

_Frroat_ - Goat

Hanklerfishy - Pygmy goat

_HexGoat - _Goat

_midnit -_ Goat

*- Ram -*

_Aouzy - _Ram

_Muave - _Mauve Ram

_TheRamJing -_ Ram

*- Sheep - *

_Banishra -_ Jacob Sheep

_Bloopy - _Sheep

_Dongding_

_MissFleece - _Dorper Sheep

_Wollymon _

*- Tauren *-

_BigHoof -_ Tauren/Bull

_idejtauren - _Tauren

_LondonTauren - _Tauren

_Muat_ - Tauren

_Muln - _Tauren


*Bug*

_cheese20 - _Cat Spider

_Half-Price Pregnancy_ - House Centipede


*Camelid*

*- Giraffe -*

_Dreaming - _Reticulated Giraffe

_Guitaraffe_ - Giraffe

*- Llama -*

_Doubler_ - Llama

_Gaz_ - Llama


*Canid
*
_Badger94 -_ Caucasian Shepard Dog

_borders4life - _Dog

_BrownieTheWolfDog - _Wolf / Dog

_Dogsare_ - Especially-Antisocial Wolf Dog Mix

_Deyna_ - Wox 

_ElectricLithium - _Wolfdog

_ElderberrySeasponge - _Bloodhound/Wolf

_Endless Corruption - _Chinese Crested Hairless Mix

_Erwin_ - Saarloos Wolfhond

_Folfsong_ - Fox/wolf

_FreakFace_ - Dracowolf

_Fro.Dog - _Australian Shepherd - Fox Mix

_funky3000 - _Cybercanine

_Gnarl - _Wolf/Dog Mix

Haystack - Tanuki (Racoon-Dog)/ Mythical Canid

_IggyB_ - German Wolfhound

_Jack_  - Fusky

_lockaboss - _Australian Cattle Dog

_Monochrome Kanon_ - Fusky

_Neelix Zidphinlan_ - Every canid under the sun

_Osina_ - Hyaenodon gigas (Prehistoric).

_Rivers BlueTail - _Blue Wolf Husky

_SeiiannaKyuako - _Corsac-Darwin's Fox Mix 

_Scatterbrain_ -  Xoloitzcuintli

_SwirlJelly - _Beauceron

_swooz_ - Kooikerhondje

_TerraWolfDog - _Wolf/Dog hybrid

_TheNakedLunch - _Wolf-Husky

_TheGr8MC - _Wolf/Werewolf

_TheRealKingKoopa - _Saluki

_WolfTailz_ - Folsky

_Winds_ - Seppala Siberian-Tamaskan Canid Mix

_Vince_Werewolf - _Werewolf

_Zuessy - _Czechoslovakian Wolfdog


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 5, 2012)

*- African Wild Dog - *

_Bones_ - African Wild Dog

_Selphius_ - African Wild Dog

_Shoki _- African Wild Dog

_Sioras F. Nightfire - _African Wild Dog

_SpaceKitten - _African Wild Dog

_Sukizar_ - African Wild Dog

_xXNever_MoreXx_  - African Wild Dog

*- Akita -*

_MisterJay124_ - Akita

_TDK_ - Akita

*- Border Collie -*

_AeroCollie _

_Cam_ 

_Grey_ 

_Kristian_ 

_nevlaar_collie _

_Rye _

_Sarge_ 

*- Corgi -*

_Kazzy - _Mutated Corgi

_Pembroke - _Pembroke Corgi

_soak _

*- German Shepherd -*

_Cute_Wolfy_ - German Shepherd

_Joshkbosh - _German Shepard

_Patrol_ - German Shepherd

_PaulSheperd_ - German Shepherd

_Skizo - _German Shepard

_Toten_ - German Shepherd

_Weebz_ - German Shepherd

*- Malamute -*

_Baron Von Yiffington_ - Malamute

_Sweet Pea the Malamute - _Malamute

*- Alaskan -*

_Antimony_ - Alaskan Malamute

_PynkLavender - _â€‹Alaskan Malamute

_ShreddingHusky_ - Alaskan Malamute

_Zipline - _Alaskan Malamute

*- Mutt -*

_CrossDog367_ - Mutt Dog

_Kyle19_ - Mutt

_LazyRedHead_ - Boxer/Mutt

_Miko78_ - Mutt

_mzfantic - _Mutt

_ntswm2 _- Mutt

_Red Savarin - _Mutt

Shaagy - Mutt

*- Pomeranian - *

_Dodgerwolf_ - Pomeranian

_Peaches-and-dreams - _Pomeranian

_Roccie_ - Pomeranian

*- Pitbull - *

_Amphion_  - Pitbull

_Calico-Feathers_ - Pitbull

_Malibu_ - Pitbull

*- Dhole -*

_Kallikrates_ - Dhole

_Rainami_ - Dhole

_William_ - Dhole

*- Dingo -*

_13Swords_ - Dingo

_Andy Dingo Wolf_ - Dingo

_Caden_The_Dingo - _â€‹Dingo

_DrDingo - _Dingo

*- Australian Dingo -*

_Nestama_ - Australian Dingo

_Regrozenah_ - Australian Dingo

*- Fu(o)lf - *

_Alaskan Wolf_ - Grey Folf

_Evauk_ - Folf

_Fluke132 _- Fulf

_Foxxtrot23_ - Folf

_Furenzic Folf_ - Folf

_Mikune Folf - _Folf

_MitchZer0_ - Arctic Folf

_Shaard_ - Folf

_TheWildLeon_ - Folf


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 5, 2012)

*- Fox -*

_3picFox_ - Fox

_aagreen121 - _Fox

_Ariosto - _Darwin's Fox

_ArtVulpine - _Fox

_Benjamin Foxtails_ - Winged Fox

_BKRCreed_ - Fox

_DarkFoxx606_ - Fox

_DarkWolfy502_ - Fox

_Dan._ - Fox

_Deadly-Bagel_ - Fox

_Diego117_ - Fox

_Deyna_ - Fox

_Doomsquirrel_ - Scottish Fox

_Drakonman_ - Orange Fox

_DravenDonovan - _Demonic Demi-God Kitsune(fox)

_Em Furlong_ - Custom Fox

_Emba Lyn_ - Fox

_ForestFox91_ - Tibetan Fox

_FuzTheFurFox_ - Fox

_Gibby_ - A highly sophisticated Fox

_Grimpkin - _Ramen Fox

_Haynari Fox_ - Fox

_Heckler & Koch_ - Slutfox

_ithedragonfurr - _Cyber fox

_JoJoJoshua_ - Fox

_King of the Beach _- Fox

_Kit H. Ruppell_ - Fox

_Mattpower08_ - Fox

_MetroFox2_

_MochiElZorro - _Japanese Fox

_Morgoth_ - Northern Alaskan Fox

_Mr. Fox_

_Mystic Fox_ - Fox

_Nekirae_ - Maned Fox

_Night_Fangs_

_PartyFox_

_Pbjam_ - Yellow Fox

_Pheonix_

_Piroshki_ - Corsac Fox

_Raiven_ - Fox

_Ramea_ - Fox

_Raphael Dreamsong_ - Albino 9-Tailed Fox

_Raska_

_Roundedhalo_

_Rouz_ - (Gay) Fox

_Sajin_

_Samael234 _- White Fox [Multitailed]

_Sanguine666 _- Li'l Pink Foxy

_Scooby32_

_Shaade - _Fox

_Silvaris - _Fox

_Tailmon1 - _Fox

_The Lightning Fox_ - Fox

_Tomias_Redford_ - Fox

_Ty Rufus_ - Fox

_um_pineapplez - _Bat-Eared Fox

_vitek_ - Fox

_Vulpin Greeneye_ - Fox

_zero_ - Fox

*- Arctic Fox *-

_AirBoeing_

_Fincoffeemug_

_Flamedarkfire_

_FoxBoy2009_

_FoxInTheCloset_

_JackSLO _

_john_shadowblade - _Arctic Red/Grey Fox

_Jwno_

_KiloFox_

_Kriana_

_Kitxune_

_Makyo_

_Nadrick_ - Black Arctic Fox

_OnyxVulpine_

_RainLyre

supersinger472_

_The Wave_

_xAngelStormx - _(Winged) Arctic Fox

_Yur Fur_

*- Black - *

_deathshadow1991_ - Black Two-Tailed Fox

_J.Nez_ - Black Fox

*- Blue -*

_TranceFur_

_Fox_720B_

_LeoTen_

_Prometheus_Fox_

_Ryshard-III_ - Ice-Blue Fox

_Secret170193_

*- Fennec -*

_Anwen Fennec - _Fennec Fox

_Auto-Fox_ - Fennec Fox

_FennecFur_ - Fennec Fox

_FrillyKittyDoll_ - Fennec Fox

_Miles Snowpaw_ - Fennec

_Nirvanaz_

_Perpermintfoxie_ - Fennec Fox

_ProxySlaughter_ - Fennec Fox

_skifty - _Fennec Fox

_tenshi-no-hakai - _Fennec Fox

_xNovaRosex - _Fennec Fox

_Xtal_ - Beige Fennec

_Ziggy_Zerda - _Fennec Fox

*- Golden -*

_Anubis_Howl_ - Golden Fox

_Grapejuice - _Golden Fox

*- Grey Fox - *

_Aestuo_

_Nael-Oran_

_Takum _

*- Red Fox -*

_1DynamoFox1_ - Red Fox

_Arcadium_ - Red Fox

_Alerio Corvinus_ - Red Fox

_AzulTS_ - Red Fox

_Crimcyan - _Red Fox (ghost)

_CutoutF0x - _Red Fox

_Dearg_

_Doomchibi _- Red Fox

_Eberk _- Red Fox

_foxantlers_ - Red Fox

_Fay V_ - Red Fox

_Foxeo - _Red Fox

_FluffyShutterbug

GigaBit_

_GooeyChickenman_ - Red Fox

_Inari85_ - (Purple-Coloured) Red Fox

_Ji-Ji - _Red Fox

_Jonchen - _Red Fox

_kairi920 - _Red Fox

_KimpZe_ - Red Fox

_Kurama0900_ - Red Fox

_LazerMaster5 - _Red Fox

_Locke_ - Red Fox

_MikeTheFox_ - Another Red Fox

_Nibsy - _Red Fox

_PwnSausages_ - Red Fox

_Paradox7_ - Red Fox

_QuickSticks45_ - Red Fox

_RainingDarkness_ - Red Fox

_Rain-Wizard - _Red Fox

_Ralliron_ - Red Fox

_RenardGris_ - Red Fox

_RockerFox - _North American Red Fox

_Scotty1700_ - Red Fox

_Shiralith_ - Red Fox

_ShyFox - _Red Fox

_SirRob_ - Red Fox

_sniperfreak223 - _Red Fox

_Strangeguy32000 _- Red Fox

_The 4th Gate_ - Red Fox

_vex kraalskröef  (username - modfox) - _Red Fox

_Wyldfyre_ - Red Fox

_Yotipo_ - Red Fox

_Zaxxeh_ - Red Fox

*- Silver Fox-*

_Ark Celosar

Anarou_

_Foxweard _

_LabyrinthMaster _

_Moonfall The Fox_

*- SparkleFox - *

_KooksNMonsters_ - SparkleFox

_MichaelFoster _- SparkleFox

*- Swift Fox -*

_ArgonTheFox_ - Swift Fox

_GriffinFox_ - Swift Fox

_Kian_Forepaw_ - Swift Fox

_silver_foxfang_ - Swift Fox

_Skritchh - _Swift Fox


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 5, 2012)

d.batty
Fruit bat


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 5, 2012)

*- Husky -*

_Aidy - _Husky

_Ashdon - _Husky

_Bandit Braith_ - Husky

bigdawg333 - Husky

_Bluewulf1_ - Blue Husky

_Bostoniscold - _Husky

_Freedoh Husky_ - Husky

_FurFox4Ever_ - Husky

_Furrygamer84_ - Husky

_iBolt!_ - Blue Husky

_Kamau husky_ - Husky

_Kingdomjacko_ - Husky

_kolae - _Husky

_MaxTheHusky_ - Husky

_Millennium Sparrow_ - Husky

_Ryka-Hysky _- Husky

_Sabe_ - Husky

_shteev - _Husky

_Sushi xbl_ - Purple Husky

_The_Lone_Rangerover - _Husky

_Vexxen_ - A Husky

*- Siberian Husky -*

_Chimmey_ - Siberian Husky

_Mojobojo_ - Siberian Husky

_DreadHusky_ - Siberian Husky

_muzykalscorpio - _Siberian Husky

_Phrozen_Sky_ - Siberian Husky

_Whiskeydog_ - Siberian Husky

*- Jackal - *

_LolitaOfTheVoid_ - Jackal

_-Lucario-_ - Jackal

_Sgt. Andrews_ - Jackal

_SirGavintheFurred - _Jackal

_slydude851_ - Jackal

*- Black - *

_Ahkmill_ - Black Jackal

_Roland_Perteev _- Black Jackal

*- Gold -
*
_Anubite_ - Golden Jackal

_SamiPiplup - _Asian Golden Jackal

*- Anubian -*

_Accretion - _Anubian Jackal

_MarkOfBane - _Anubian Jackal

*- Maned Wolf - *

_FuzzyBuzz_ - Maned Wolf

_Kitefox_ - Maned Wolf

_Melena-ManedWolf - _Maned Wolf

ReineKuro - Maned Wolf

_SilverMoon93_ - Maned Wolf

_Zephirith _- Maned Wolf

*- Wolf -*

_AchillesTheWolf - _Mexican Wolf

_Anotherbloodywolf_ - gaywuff

_Autolycus_ - Wolf

_Bade_ - WOLF

_BanesShadow_- Rouge Wolf

_BloodSapphire_ - Wolf

_Blue Bayou_ - Wolf

_Bountyhunter - _Wolf

_BrotherWolven_ - Wolf

_CannotWait_ - Wolf

_Cayden_ - Narcissistic Wolf

_ChaosKingX_ - Wolf

_chuckles_da_wolf_

_Clayton_ - Siberian Wolf

_Convel_ - Wolf

_Cosmic Wolf - _Space Wolf

_Curvee_ - Copper Wolf Pup with Yellow-Gold Eyes

_DarrylWolf - _Wolf

_Doctor Timewolf_ -  Time-Travelling Wolf

_Drass_ - Wolf

_Dreltox_ - Blue Wolf

_Eatitfreakbags_ - Wolf

_Erin_Wolf_ - Wolf

_Evelon _Ginger Wolf

_F A N G - _Wolf

_Fatal Wolf_ - Wolf

_Fluffy-wolf_ - Wolf

_Freezethewolf_ - Wolf

_Furry Gamer_ - Wolf

_Gero _- Ethiopian Wolf

_grimfang_ - Wolf

_Harbinger - _Wolf

_HallowLight - _Magical Black + Orange Wolf

_HenriW_ - Wolf

_Isis_ - Wolf

_Jagdwolf_ - Wolf

_Jare _- Bear Wolf

_Joeyyy_ - Wolf

_Kaine Wuff_ - Wolf

_Keryu_ - Wolf

_Kiba_ - Wolf

_Kioskask - _Wolf

_Kobu_ - Wolf

_Kyash-tur_ - Wolf

_LeafBlower29_ - Wolf

_Luna-CrystalWolf - _Wolf

_Lyrihl_ - Wolf

_Mika_ - Literally Blue Husky Wolf

_Mikhowl_ - Wolf

_Mike-Wolf_ - Wolf

_NaxThewolf (mike) - _wolf

_Neoli_ - Wolf

_NerdyWolf_ - Wolf

_NightHawkX_ - Wolf

_Night-san_ - Wulf

_NightWolf714_ - Wolf

_NoahV_ - Wolf

_Nxwolf_ - Wolf

_Nya2154 - _Brown Wolf

_Polarlight_ - Polar Wolf

_Pickenprod_ - Vancouver Island Wolf

_Phoenixfurry_ - Wolf

_Ravie Marie White - _Wolf

_Reitsuki_ - Wolf

_Rockerwolf_ - Wolf

_Rooko - _Wolf

_RoqsWolf_ - Azure Wolf

_Ryouzen - _Void Wolf

_Sanitys Storm _- Wolf

_Shaia - _Winged Wolf

_Shino_ - Blue Wolf

_Sinser Woulfie - _Wolf

_SveltColt_

_Sylox - _Wolf

_Takeo - _Wolf

_Tallion_ - Wolf

_TheDW_ - Vampire Wolf with wings

_TheRH100 - _Kamikayaki Wolf

_TiberiusRay_ - White Wolf

_TriggerHappyWolf_ - Wolf

_Tony-The-Wolf_ - Moon Wolf

_Trybal Wolf - _Wolf

_Tyrant_Wolf3939_ - Wolf

_Vector Rain - _Wolf

_velan_wolf_ - Wolf

_VexerFireBlaze_ - Golden Wolf

_Wazabbi - _Wolf

_Wolfrunner7_ - Frostwolf

_WillowWulf_ - Wolf

_Wiskey-Wolf_ - Wolf

_WolfGlow_ - Wolf

_X_Joshi_X - _Wolf

_Zabrina - _Owl Wolf

_ZuriBonn _- Wolf

*- Arctic Wolf -*

_Alesiter The Wolf_ - Arctic Wolf

_DevianFur_ - Arctic Wolf

_eurocracy - _Arctic Wolf

_Hayate_ - Arctic Wolf

_Hrodwulf - _Arctic Wolf

_istasenkris - _Arctic Wolf

_Kiyomasa_ - Arctic Wolf

_Kmn483_ - Arctic Wolf

_Mei - _Arctic Wolf

_Njsykora_ - Arctic Wolf

_rainfux - _Arctic Wolf

_Ruastin - _Arctic Wolf

_Whiskey Wolf - _Arctic White Wolf

_Vukasin_ - Arctic Wolf

*- Black Wolf - *

_Dante112_

_DashGenopeak_

_DragonTheWolf _

_Earth Rio _

_Fuzzeh-Richard_

_J-Wolf_

_Lars Riley_

_Saylor _

_Sunwolfholland_ - Wolf

_Yakamaru_

*- Dire Wolf -*

_badlands -

Crimcyan_

_Esplody_ - North American Dire Wolf

_Lastdirewolf_ - Dire Wolf

_Mabus - _Black Dire Wolf

_Open_Mind_

_Philote_

_Timburwolfe _

*- Grey Wolf -*

_Akelu_ - Grey Wolf

_Cannabus_Lupus_ - Grey Wolf

_Cami_ - Gray Wolf

_Crusader Mike_ - Grey Wolf

_DanyWolf_ - Mexican Grey Wolf

_DeathCoDread (Mike) - _Gray Wolf

_DerWolf_ - Grey Wolf

_Don_Wolf_ - Grey Wolf

_Francis-34_ - Northwest American Grey Wolf

_Fenristhewolf - _Grey Wolf

_FenrirDarkWolf - _Grey Wolf

_~furfanatic~_ - Grey Wolf

_Ginza_

_Hunter1542 _- Gray Wolf

_Jake Renard_ - Grey Wolf

_JamesB_ - Grey Wolf

_Kaiser_ - Grey Wolf

_Kostvel - _Grey Wolf

_Lightnin'_ - Grey Wolf

_lupinealchemist_ - Grey Wolf

LupineLove - Grey Wolf

_MaxtheWolf_ - Grey Wolf

_Mike Lobo - _â€‹Gray Wolf

_NickinBurg_ - Grey Wolf

_NightWolf20 - _Alaskan Grey Wolf

_North Wind - _Grey Wolf

_Oneace_ - Grey Wolf

_ParkerC_

_Point_Blank_ - Grey Wolf

_RyanWulf_ - Grey Wolf

_Sithon - _Grey Wolf

_Steel The Wolf_ - Grey Wolf

_Sly-Wolf_ - Grey Wolf

_Varjo Ritari_ - Grey Wolf

_Wolfenpilot687 _- Grey Wolf

_WolfHiro - _Grey Wolf

_Yukon_ - Grey Wolf

*- Red Wolf -*

_CerbrusNL_

_Faolchu_

_mizu-oka_

_rnw_

_Sulggo_

*- Timber Wolf - *

_Atrum Lupus_

_Blu-wolf_

_CommieComrade_

_Everest _

_Karn_

_Lejonet731_

_Lord Kanin

Moon-Drummer_

_StainMcGorver_

_The Grey One_

_Werewolf Fang_

Wolf_Eyes_inGA

*- Tundra Wolf -*

_CrazyTundraWolf - _Alaskan Tundra Wolf

_DarkFireLightRain_

_Impasse_

_Ptomaine_


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 5, 2012)

I didn't think i'd see another Honey Badger on that list. Anyways...

KigRatel
Honey Badger
Musteloid


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 5, 2012)

I find it odd that you have lizard/big lizard/crocodile/alligator/gecko, but wolf, fox and other canines lumped together, when they're such an enormous part of the list.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 5, 2012)

*Cercopithecid*

_Chandan_ - Hanuman Langur


*Cervid*

_Fawn_ - Southern Pudu

_MissyChrissy101 - _Doe

*- Deer -*

_amnion_ - Thorold's Deer

_Celeste - _Deer

_DoeADeer_ - Deer

_Fawna - _Fallow Deer

_KyeDeer - _Deer

_Slytherin Umbreon - _White-Tailed Deer

_Unicornboy - _Deer

*- Sika -*

_Arctures_ - Formosan Sika Deer

_mycaruba - _Sika Deer

_RadioCatastrophe_ - Sika Deer

*- Reindeer -
*
_All#the#fuR_

_BakedGewds - _Reindeer

_GuRu_ - Albino Reindeer

_Noelle Snow - _Svalbard Reindeer

_Neithie _

_Rangifenn _

_Trine _


*Chrysocora*

_Hisu_ - N/A


*Citra*

_Azure_ - Citra

_Sarukai_ - Citra


*Cetacean*

*- Dolphin -*

_Greg_ - Dolphin

_Jakobean_ - Common Dolphin

_Milo_  - Dolphin

_Neon Poi - _Dolphin

*- Bottle-nosed -*

_Emidol_ - BottleNose Dolphin

_DolphinSpirit_ - BottleNose Dolphin

*- Orca -*

_Kangae_ - Orca

_Random_Eye_Ball_ - Orca

_SnowyPenguin - _Orca

*- Shark -*

_dcdsharkattack03 - _Great White Shark

_irnstead - _White Tip Reef Shark

_Nyloc _- Shark

_Mollyrs - _Dusky Shark

_QuarterDollar - _Hound Shark

_SodaBubbles - _Shark

_shapeless0ne - _Shark

_Tero-the-Shark - _Shark

*- Tiger -*

_JustGoWithIt279 - _Tiger Shark

Whimsical_Sage - Blacktip Reef/Tiger Shark


*Coyote 
*
_Timber-dawg - _Southeastern Coyote


*Crocodillia*

*- Alligator -*

Gator Joe - American Alligator

Gr8r-G8r - American Alligator

_Necrid987_ - American Alligator

_Jesie _- American Alligato

*- Crocodile -*

_Gabriel Woods - _Crocodile

_Kolbe _- Nile Crocodile


*Cryptid*

_Chronidu_ - Cockatrice


*Dinosaur*

_born2beagator - _Velociraptor

_B.P.R.D _- Yoshi

_Derron116 - _Utahraptor

_MikeYoshi_ - Yoshi

_Paulosaurus - _Allosaurus

_Shark The Raptor_ - Aqualarus Raptor

_speedactyl - _Pterosaurs

_Sunrise - _Microdinosaur

_ThePterosaur_ - Quetzalcoatlus

_TheRedRaptor_ - Utahraptor


*Dipelphid*

_Daemonium - _Virginia Opossum

_iBarfGlitter_ - Opossum

_Roadkill_ - Opossum


*Dragon*

_Alex0902_ - N/A

_Arko - _Dragon

_Atra Indigo67 _- N/A

_Azrion/Zhalo_ - Flying Wyvern

_BookerTW - _Earth Dragon

_ChapterAquila92 _- Bronze Dragon

_Chimerotropic - _Rain Serpent

_Dakhari_ceychi_ - N/A

_Dat_Draggyness - _

_Dazreiello - _Nightmare Dragon

_DJ Fragon_ - Fire-Wing Dragon

_dogryme6 - _Fluff Dragon

_Dracori - _Manadragon

_Dragon Of Fate_ - Ethereal Dragon

_DragonKid_ - N/A

_DragonLover17_ - N/A

_DynDase_ - Space Dragon

_Earthwyrm_ - N/A

_EloeElwe - _Silver Dragon_iconmaster_ - Half-Dragon

_FalogtheRed -_ Red Dragon Warrior

_FrostyTheDragon_ - Aquatic Dragon (Wingless)

_Jazmina_ - Blood sucking winged seadragon

_Shadowdragon13_ - Dark Dragon

_Leviathan_ - Smoke Dragon

_Mr Disturbing_ - Shadow Dragon

_Rattlecan_ - Dragon

_Harmony_ - N/A

_Kao_ - Scalie

_KazDrak_ - N/A

_King Ghidorah 2_ - Anthropomorphic Space Dragon

_Kiru-kun_ - Dragon

_KurousenKou_ - European Black Dragon

_Lukar_ - Dragon

_magic-doogies - _Dragon

_Mattyk_ - N/A

_McNab - _Book Dragon

_Mediteral Hart_ - Hazel Dragon

_MoonFire* - _Acid-Fanged Dragon

_MrTerrible_ - N/A

_NewfDraggie_ - N/A

_Salrith_ - N/A

_Saybin~Iacere - _Aerusan Dragon

_Seian Verian_ - Wizard Dragon/Shapeshifter

_SlayerMidnight_ - N/A

_Spiderdragon - _Dragon

_Stargazer Bleu_ - Celestial Tiger Dragon

_That1Guy_ - Wingless Dragon (Wyrm?)

_Trogdor_24_ - Burninator

_wiles - _Dragonkin

_Xeras'na Bladewing - _Twilight Dragon

_Zerohi - _Dutch Angel Dragon

*- Eastern Dragon -*

_Ace_Of_The_Arts_ - Eastern Dragon

_Kekira Yokosuka_ - Eastern Dragon

_Cassafrass - _Eastern Dragoness

_CodArk2_ - Eastern Dragon

_GongleBoodz_ - Eastern Dragon

_DapperDragon_ - Eastern (Fluffy) Dragon

_Hooky - _Eastern Dragon

_Kyuusho Wolf_ - Eastern Dragon

_Oroshi_ - Eastern Dragon

_quayza_ - Eastern Dragon

_Trpdwarf_ - Eastern Dragon

*- Fire Dragon -*

_jaspertjie_ - Fire Dragon

_mast3rlinkx - _Wingless Polymorphing Fire Dragon

*- Western - *

_Black Dragon - _Western Fire Dragon

_Zan'theros - _Western Fire Dragon

*- Ice Dragon -*

_Azurethedragon _- Ice Dragon

_Black Ice - _Ice Dragon

_fward_ - Ice Dragon

_Raia C. Dioptase_ - Ice Dragon

*- Western Dragon -*

_Bittertooth_

_DarknessFlame_ - Western Dragon/ Poltergeist

_Chex_

_Code Red_

_Deerhurst_

_Derpzilla_ - White Western Dragon

_Doran Eirok_

_Draca-Domini_LVI_

_Draconic_

_Dragon Winter_

_dragon_mel_

_Falkener_

_istasenkris_

_Jack The Silver Dragon_ - Western Silver Dragon

_Jarren_

_KashakuTatsu_

_Kipper30

Kluuvdar_

_Marcus Stormchaser_

_Meadow_

_NobleAmberDragon_

_Nyor - _Western Metal/Cybernetic Dragon

_Raptros_

_Toothless_ - Night Fury (Western Dragon)

_Utsukushii_

_VengeanceZ - _Western Quadrupedal Dragon


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 5, 2012)

I forgot to say what species of bat, I'm sorry.
Malaysian Fruit Bat


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 5, 2012)

lol I'm still listed under machine. Awesome.

DEATH TO ALL ORGANICS.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 5, 2012)

_Bipolar Bear._
Polar Bear.
Mammal.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry folks.  I'm a pony now, ponies are cool(and bowties).


Kaamos said:


> lol I'm still listed under machine. Awesome.
> 
> DEATH TO ALL ORGANICS.


Oh if you are a machine in that case can I store my wine bottles in your cooling unit?  Also can you play DVDs?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for updating :3


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 5, 2012)

DatBadger
European Badger (Meles meles)
Musteloid


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Jun 5, 2012)

Not-a-DJ
Snow leopard
Feline


----------



## Mentova (Jun 5, 2012)

Alright guys, I sticked this one and unstuck the old version since it wasn't updated since like last october or something like that. Go hod wild


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 5, 2012)

---


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 5, 2012)

*Eupleridae 

- Fossa -
*
_Simo
_
*
Equine*

_EZHartmannae_ - Zunicorn

_GingerM_ - Eponid

*- Donkey -*

_Rolo _

_TheSageDonkey_

-* Horse -*

_Arkolyte_ - Clydesdale Horse

_Belaneth_ - Paint Horse

_davydonovan - _Shire Paint Horse

_Doppio_ - Mustang

_HeavyHoss_ - Belgian Draft Horse

_JohnPm995_ - Stallion

_Leto Borealis_ - Holsteiner Mare

_0dalesque - _US Draft Horse

_Rhodri_ - Brumby

_Spinnydervish_ - Pure Bred Shire Horse

_Teu _

_Wombie _- Shire Horse

_Whorse_

_Xorin_ - Clydesdale Horse

*- Pony -*

_CannonFodder_ - Pony

_Inciatus_ - Welsh Mountain Pony

_race'emhard - _Pony

*- Zebra -*

_Dreaming -_ GrÃ©vy's Zebra

_ericquasia - _Zebra

_Farasi - _Grants Zebra

_H.Nightroad_ - Plains Zebra

_Serious Stripes_ - Zebra



*Food *(omnomnomnom)

_Falaffel - _Waffle

_Papachino - _Underwater Ketchup

_Saga - _Cabbage



*Feline*

_Alisu _- Turkish Angora

_Arwa_ - East African Oryx

_CaptainCougar_ - Smilodon

_LeThe5683_ - Mainecoon

_Mau_ - Egyptian Mau

_Outward_ - Margay

_Percy-Lyn - _Generic Feline

_Sand_ - Palm civet

_Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton_ - Gun-Toting Sci-Fi Feline

_Spiffy_The_Cat - _Mountain Lion/Bobcat mix

_TheDukeofRawsome - _Scottish Wildcat

_theswiftstorm - _Puma

_ThisisGabe_ - White Short-Hair Were-Kitty

__Willow__ -  Feline Kibura

*- Bobcat -
*
_Ricky - _Bobcat

_Scruby - _Bobcat

*- Caracal -*

_Keretceres_ - Caracal

_fluory_ - Caracal

_Ristray - _Caracal

*- Cat - *

_8-Bit_

_AiKitty_ - Balinese cat

_Arex_ - Kitten

_ashwa_

_CatWaffles_ - Orange-White Tabby Cat

_Chessie_ - Norwegian Forest Cat

_Eartha_ - Abyssinian Cat

_Elv02_

_Farelle_ - Every cat there could ever be

_fiero-the-cat_

_Gossip _

_FootFoe_ - Kitty Cat

_HisLittlemoon_

_iBloo_ - Ragdoll Cat

_ImagineKarma - _Ragdoll/Siamese Cat.

_~Jester - _Multidimensional Kat

_Kitsune Cross _

_Makmakmob_

_mews_

_nharmonia_ - Anthro Cat (Krystal)

_NyxNeko_ - Black Cat

_Ninten _

_Percy_

_Revy_ - White Kitten

_Rexxy_ - Winged Cat

_Rhasp_ - Jellicle Cat

_SilverCat -  _â€‹Cat

_Slade_

_SnickerstheCat_

_thebronychip_

_TheJewelKitten_

_Tyla_

_Vriska_

*- Domestic -*

_Angelkit

Black Burn_

_DravenDonovan - _Demonic Maine Coon Cat

_Error 404_

_EdieFantabulous_

_Felicia Metallis_

_Gazerocker_

_Herbalized Mind_

_hybrid_

_Inc_

_KatWarrior_ - White Domestic

_KAiZA_

_MattF15_

_Q-Lok 

Rust

Sunburst_Odell - _American Curl

_Striker_

_The Scottish Cat_

_VilleFort_

*- House Cat -
*
_Cocobanana

GingerKitty_

_Lindyhop_

*- Shorthair Cat-*

_Nineteen-TwentySeven - _Domestic Shorthair/Tuxedo Cat

_Radiohead_ - Domestic Shorthair

*American Shorthair Cat*

_coolcat33333_

_Werecatdawn_

*- Serval -*

_SindirisLeptailurus _

_SirrocoTheServal _

*- Siamese -*

_Anniekitty_

_Itswhatido20_

_Jiang_

_Lost Koneko_

_Makogrey_

_Renwaldo_

*- Tabby -*

_Leon Leonardo_ - Tabby Cat

_Senora Kitty_ - Silver Point Tabby

_Takoto_ - British short-Hair Tabby Cat

_Snowfire_ - Flame-Point Siamese Cat

*- Cougar/Mountain Lion -*

_Catilda lily_ - Mountain Lion

_Horsefur - _Cougar

_KOfoxing - _Mountain Lion

_Kvasir - _Mountain Lion

_Maevia - _North American Cougar

_PurryFurry - _Mountain Lion

_StrangerCoug - _Cougar

_Zephyre_ - Mountain Lion

*- Cheetah -*

_AceNonyx_ - Cheetah

_CheerioCheetah_ - Tatzel Cheetah

_Coonluv2990_ - Cheetah

_Defcat_ - Cheetah

_Easilyterrifiedleopard - _Cheetah

_Goja Heart - _Cheetah

_JuggaloTheRolla_ - Cheetah

_Octa_ - Cheetah

_Queen-Cheetah93 - _Cheetah

_shetira - _Cheetah

*- King -*

_SnowTheCheetah - _King Cheetah

_Sigma_ - Melanist King Cheetah

_Svelasquez _- Cheetah

_Thuggalo_Juggla_ - Cheetah

*- Jaguar -*

_Rayo_ElGatubelo_ - Black Jaguar

_ShadraAvro_ - Black Jaguar

*- Leopard -*

_ArunaLeopard - _Leopard

_Blackedsoul_ - Leopard

_Death's_Companion - _Leopard

_Erewolf_ - Clouded Leopard

_DisturbedAngel_ - Blue Black Leopard

_Leopa_ - African Leopard

*- Snow Leopard - *

_Hell_charm - _Snow Leopard

_Indigo-Mew _- Snow Leopard

_kirinafa_ - Snow Leapord

_Naa_ - Snow Leopard

_Blue-Flame_ - Snow Leopard

_confuseacat - _Snow Leopard

_Ialeh_ - Snow Leopard

_Kinharia - _Snow Leopard

_NukeTheCat - _Snow Leopard

_touge-union _- Snow Leopard

_Vincent Jaeger_ - Snow Leopard

_Not-a-DJ_ - Snow Leopard

*- Lion/ess -*

_Adaquin_ - Lion

_Azerane_ - Lion

_catahoulaa - _Lion

_Coffee Lion - _Lion

_EllieLionHeart_ - Lioness

_Ellie the Lioness - _Lioness

_Greenlioness_ - Lioness

_Julien_ - African Lion

_Juna_ - Lion

_Keeroh - _Lioness

_Khleric - _Lion

Kibura - _Blonde (Golden) Lion_

_Len_5 _- Lion _Nashida - _Lioness

_Penumbra Noct_ - Black Lion

_shapeless0ne - _Lion

_Simbabite_ - Lion

_Zeffy-Kun_ - Lion

*- White -*

_Keshiji_ - White Lion

_Moogle_ - White Lion

*- Liger -*

_MrKovu_ - Liger

_TerraDragon_ - Liger

_ZZ_Cat - _Liger

*- Lynx -*

_BldyMalice_ - Lynx

_British Lynx _- Eurasian Lynx

_Calibrius133701_ - Lynx

_ChrisTheLynx_ - Lynx

_Gee_Anson_

_Harry2110_ - Lynx

_SnowyD_ - Lynx

_Qoph_ - Lynx

_Rynkusu_ - Lynx

*- Ocelot -*

_Elessara_ - Ocelot

_Riavis_ - Ocelot

_ScruffStuff_ - Ocelot

_TheRedCatDances_ - Ocelot

*- Panther -*

_Dreaming - _Panther

_Koohiimonsutaa _- Panther

_CrazyLee_ - Panther

_Panthura_ - Panther

_Tango_D_ - Florida Panther

*- Black - 
*
_DarrenLee_ - Black Panther

_Emma_ - Black Panther

*- Saber-toothed -*

_Keefur - _Sabertooth (Smilodon Populator)

_Mnemosyne_ - Saber-Toothed Cat

_toothycat - _Sabertooth Cat

_~T.K~ - _Sabertooth Cat

_Tossu-sama - _Sabertooth Cat

*- Tiger -*

_a4chincookie _- Domestic Cat Tiger

_AlexStone - _Green/Turquoise Tiger

_black tiger_ - Tiger

_bluetaiga - _Blue Tiger

_Iriastar - _Siberian Tiger

_Kaeko_ - Tiger

_KAS3519 - _Tiger

_Khador - _Tiger

_KhatsWorth_ - Tiger

_MonkeySpoon_ - Sumatran Tiger

_Pantheros - _Tiger

_Solyka - _Tiger

_Sylver - _Tiger

_Torachi_ - Caspian Tiger

_ToxicTiger_ - Tiger

_Tiger In A Tie_ - Tigerrrr

*- Bengal -*

_InfernoTiger_

_Iudicium_86

SashaBengal_

Spotted_Tiger

_Veskar_

*- White -*

_CathoraGal_ - White Tiger

_Charlie Thundercloud - _White Siberian Tiger

_ivrion - _White Tiger

_Ivorytigress_ - White Tiger

_Nouyorus_ - White Tiget

_Odjit-Sanura_ - White Toyger

_Remba Hatari - _White Tigress

_Shima_ - White Tiger

_WhiteMountainTiger_ - White Tiger

*- Maltese - *

_Bluflare_ - Maltese Tiger

_Kazookie - _Maltese Tiger


*Fish/Aquatic*

_Atronach -_Swordfish.

_Rhee - _Hagfish

_Sendai-Fish - _Scaleless Black Dragonfish


*Hominid*

_Mr. Warper_ - Monkey

_BetrayerOfNihil_ - Cyborg

_Lead Jester_ - Undead

_Grycho_ - Cyborg

_Love!_ - Doll

_Airborne Piggy_ - "Black Guy"

_FuzzyKitten_ - Nekomata

_Liam_ - Can of Raid

_Reednemer_ - Spycrab

_SasharaNekoMata_ - Nekomata

_Yiffy4Fun_ - Aircraft Carrier

*- Human -*

_Atrakaj_ - Human

_Julen - _Human

_Mike, Champion Of Building_ - Human

_Sanity_ - Human

_Sergei Nóhomo - _Human


*Gaming/Video Games
*
_Sl0shy_ - minus8 style shygal

*- Lombax -*

_N106_

_Pliio8_

_Slyck_ - Polish Lombax


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 5, 2012)

Fennec Wolf hybrid.

coulda sworn I already tried to add myself to this.

huh.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 5, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> - You're killing me...:V
> Dear god, pick one. Weren't you under that crazy name Amerkanfur or something?



I was AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur, but I was never added to the last list.  At least, I can't find my old name on it


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 5, 2012)

*Hybridized
*
_Abyssalrider - _Arctic Wolf/Siberian Tiger Hybrid (Tigrol)

_Ainoko_ - Cheolf

_Alexodia - _Alien Snow Leopard/Tiger

_Aralyn_ - Red Heeler Fennec

_AndrewAshmaric_ - Aquatic Weasel Vaporeon

_Andy Nonimose_ - American Black Bear / Monkey

_Anglerei_ - Cat wolf

_Animosus - _Winged Fox

_Ariadnedalua_ - Dragon Wolf

_Arcsol - _Fox Wolf

_ArtemisZiebenwolf - _Bull Wolf

_AtomicFlowers - _Pizzly Bear

_BanishedFox - _WereFox

_BareFootFoof_ - Wyvern.Archeopteryx

_Bayou_ - Arctic Wolf Tiger

_Candy_ - Bear (Canine)

_CandyHearts - _Panda Dragon

_Celestialdude_ - Wolf Deer

_cause the rat - _Rat/Human

_Chiper12_ - Bull Tauren Wolf

_Civ_ - Dingo Dove

_Claribelle - _Oryx/Lizard

_CrazedPorcupine_ - Otter Porcupine

_DarkCedar - _Snerret (Ferret/Western Diamondback Rattlesnake)

_Dokistar_ - Fox Rabbit (Fobbit)

_Daggerjaw Bloodwolf - _Wolf/Antelope

_DamienBlackPaw - _Coywolf

_DarkWarlock _- Goat Wolf

_DarkWing_ - Timber Wolf Red Dragon

_DeadBunneh_ - Rabbit Wolf

_DerpyTurtle - _Winged/Horned Cat Fox

_Desert Lioness_

_dingoWolfAU_ - Dingo Wolf

_DravenDonovan_ - Alien/Dragon-Wolf

_Dymitri - _Aussie Shep Polar Bear

_Dyrra - _Sabertooth Snow Leopard/Tiger Shark

_Egon1982 - _Human/Thundarian Cat

_FenrirDarkWolf - _Wotter (Wolf/Otter)

_Fenris Ookami_ - Wolf Kitsune

_Fenniko - _Dragon/Salamander

_Fluorie_ - Skunk Werecat

_foussiremix - _Lightwolf

_Foxtrot53 - _Fox/Dingo

_funky3000 - _Cat/Dragon Hybrid

_Furryjones - _Praeom

_gdzeek_ - Fox Dragon

_Gina_Hyena86 - _Spotted Hyenasaurus (Spotted Hyena/Spinosaurid)

_Girrominox_ - Lion Wolf

_gothmoth - _Moth/Bat

_Grand Salamander_ - Shuckle Lizard

_Haeua_Aehao_ - Quoll/Canine

_hebi-chan_ - Snake Treecko

_Hewge - _Ottiger (Tiger/Otter)

_Hyasinth_ - Jackal Owl Dual-Horned Unicorn

_HybridHusky - _Husky/Border Collie

_iKerochu_ - Ferret Pikachu

_infinite_absol_ - Mink Raccoon

_Ixtu - _Goat-weasel

_IronDog - _Quantum Mutt

_Jagged_ - Dragon Wolf

_Jagged Edge_ - Snow Leopard Peregrine Falcon

_jarv - _Wolf/Kangaroo Hybrid

_Jameson_ - Snow Leopard Lion

_JethroLarrael - _Wolf/Earthen Phoenix

_JerryFoxcoon - _Foxcoon (Fox/Raccoon)

_Jiangxi_ - Levulpis Versicolor

_JynxLynx - _(Canadian Lynx/Long Haired Housecat)

_Kaeko_ - Rabbit Squirrel Demon(ess)

_Kai Tigrhynte_ - Crow Tiger Rattlesnake

_Kaihedgie_ - Tanuki Bat

_Kaizy _- Raccoon Fox

_kestraroo - _Red Kangaroo/American Kestrel

_Kihja_ - Tiger Dragon

_King conker - _Squirrel/Wolf

_King-Gigabyte - _Kangaroo Dragon

_Kipekee Reddington - _Winged fox/dog hybrid (red fox/Aussie)

_Kitte_ - Black Panther/Wolf

_Kittenj_ - Fox Husky Kitten

_Kjunkie_ - Lemur Papillion Monster

_Kodyax_ - Wolf Bear

_Koray_ - Wolf and White Fox

_Korychi_ - Kitten Fox

_Konotashi - _Liver GSD/African Wild Dog/Arcanine

_Kota Bearclaw - _Kodiak Bear/Dire Wolf (Bolf)

_krystle_ - Sphinx Chinese Crested Dog

_Kyle Necronomicon_ - Serpent Armadillo Fox Sparrow Jay

_l33tPower_ - Wolf Siberian Tiget

_LadyToorima - _Snow Leopard/Cape Fox

_Ledrif_ - Wolf Badger

_LemonJayde - _Cheetah/Goat

_Leoni_ - Lion (Undisclosed)

_Lusuni - _Wolf/Sabertooth Tiger

_lukefrost - _Red Panda/Raccoon Mix

_LuluNekoLucy_ - Cheshire Cat Skunk

_Luxirilla_ - Sheep Panther

_Lynxx_ - Lynx Fox

_MaestroKux_ - Naga Dragon

_Maju - _Skunk/Rabbit

_Majy The Dragon_ - Demagrogen

_Marie_ - Faurn

_MintyMu - _Bobcat/Goat

_Milotarcs - _Milotar

_MitchZer0_ - Faun Fox/ Fulf

_Moojlet_ - Otter Cat

_Mortaltrickster_ - Wolf Skunk

_Msktty89_ - Cat Raccoon

_Muscleymustache -_Panther Dragon

_MythRat_ - Rat/Dragon

_Nashida - _Wolf/Husky and Dracabat (dragon/cat)

_Nekomim_i - Wolf-Cat

_Neokiva_ - Wolf Panther

_Norvilion_ - Fox Wolf Squirrel

_Nyan kitty_ - Cat Hyena Lion

_PenelopeSkunk4_ - Gassy Skunk Insect

_Phoenix-Kat - _Meerkat/Fossa

_pixie muledonkey - _Mule-Donkey

_Placebo_ - Tiger hyeena

_Psychedelic_Lombax_ - Fox Lombax

_Quillione - _Clydsdale Reticulated Giraffe Lion

_RaiUzuki - _Dragon Wolf

_Riho - _Wolf/Fox Hybrid

_roobot5_ - Winged Fox

_RogueSareth_ - Cat Rabbit

_rosewolf13 - _Leopon (Leopard + Lion)

_Royn - _American River Otter/Sergal

_Ruchii_ - Fox (Undisclosed)

_Rukani - _Northern Lapwing (+ Dragon DNA)

_Rycerrugani_ - Tiger Wolf

_Ryu_ - Cheetah Rabbit (Cheebit)

_Saikkusu_ - Raccoon Dog

_Sarlune_ - Demon Tiger Wolf

_Samandra Morningstar - _Wolgan (Wolf Dragon)

_SamanthaHOATH - _PandaFox

_Samishii_Kami_ - Snow Leopard Cheetah Wolf Fennec Fox (Snopartawennec)

_Satoshi_ - Pandacat

_Sbtanker_ - Cat Dragon

_Shadow_ - Hyvanine

_Shard_ - Cat Fox

_Sheba_Metaluna_ - Cicada/Dragon

_Shen-Po_ - German Shepherd Couager

_Shoiyo - _Skox

_Shukie_ - Lop-Eared Rabbit Red Fox

_Silvaris - _Wolf Bat

_Sinbane_ - Kitty Raccoon

_SlightlyWinged - _English Lop Rabbit/Skvader

_Snowleplover15_ - Leopard Crocodile Wolf

_SolBhonjai_ - Siberian Tiger Bunny

_(specter)_ - Cat Shark

_SSJ3MewTwo_ - Reptile MewThree

_starcandy12 - _Omo

_Stormfur_ - Wolf Cat

_Sweetheartz22 - _Red Fox/Red Panda

_Tallio_ - Leopard Lion

_TheItalianStallion_ - Wolf Lycanthrope Barn Owl

_This is Tides - _Fennec Wolf

_Tiger_Tora - _Tiger/Dingo

_Trance_ - Basenji Wolf

_Tybalt Maxwell_ - Cat Ferret

_Tolbia_ - Wolf Pangolin Insect

_Vaelarsa_ - Cat Bat

_VanessaVanGogh - _Turtle/Lizard

_VanyaBear - _Grizzly Bear Mutt

_Varulven_ - Wolf Dragon

_Vespianna - _Bunnox (Bunny Fox)

_voodoo_ - Unipony Deer

_Werevixen_ - Dracorat

_WildestDraka_ - Dragon Snake

_WolfNightV4X1 - _Wolvian (Wolf/Avian)

_Wolfystar _- Raccoon/Wolf (and some kind of feline like a cheetah when he runs in the morning)

_Wolven Bird_ - Wolf Bird

_Wolverliskin - _Canid-like Hybrid.

_WolvesSoulZ_ - Eastern Dragon Wolf

_Wonderer _- Tiger Wolf

_Wox_ - Fulf

_Xenke_ - Wolf-Cat

_Yena_ - Wolf Hyena

_Yula-XII_ - Bat Cat

_yummynbeefy_ - Tiger Wolf Angel

_Zabrina - _Maned/Gray Wolf

Zachariah - Dog/Cow

_ZacAttackk - _Mustelid/Dragon

_Zenoth_ - ChipFox (chipmunk / fox)

_Zhael _- Wolf Skunk

_Zin_ - Lion Cheetah Wolf

_Zrcalo_ - Golden Pheasant Jackal

_Zseliq_ - Gummybear Saber-Tooth Tiger Wolf


*Hyena*

_aardwolfsGathering - _Aardwolf

_Blackjack94_

_Draco Fire_ - Cat Hyena

_Echo_

_Kraven_ - Blueberry Hyena

_Laugh Kita_

_Moth The Hyena_

_Raynes94_

_Riho _

_Sumi_

*- Spotted -_*

_Basi-

Cekuba _

_KazukiFerret_

_Le Dormouse_

_Lizzeh_

_LozBlueMane_

_Mumbles_

_Random User_

_zolen_

*- Striped -*

_Jealousy_ -

_Jhades_warpig_

_meowtacles_

_Onnes_

_TheTwitchtail

VioletFur _


*Insect*

_alphakitsune - _Luna Moth

_AmyBlue_ - Beetle

_ETC_ - Azure DamselFly

_Xolani - _Wasp

*- Moth -
*
_alphakitsune - _Luna Moth

_King-Gigabyte - _Cyborg Moth

_moonstone_dreamer - _Elephant Hawk Moth

_Sarachaga_ - oodle moth


*Lagomorph*

_Abby_

_Alec Hopp_

_BUNDiNGO_

_Hawty_ - Lagomorph

_Keybearer_

_Neofur14_

_Thlayli _

*- Hare -*

_Gem145_

_Harebelle_ - European Hare

*- Snowshoe -*

_BillyThe44th_

_Fiver_

*- Jackelope -*

_Eiriol - _Flying Jackalope

_Nathaniel Jack_

_NK129_

*- Rabbit/Bunny -*

_Adorabell_ - White Angora Bunny

_Browder_ - Jackbunny.

_bubblymaika - _Desert Cottontail

_Doodle Bunny - _Cottontail Rabbit

_Devochka_ - German Lop Rabbit

_hrairoo_

_InfinityRabbit_ - Northern Short-Hair Rabbit

_Lapin_Agile - _Lapin

_Love!_ - Devil Bunny

_NerdyMunk - _Bunny (secondary)

_PerriRhoades_ - Kani Bunny

_Pesha_

_Pomepii - _Demon Rabbit

_Simi_ - Standard Rex Rabbit

_Summerbun - _Palomino Rabbit

_Tao_

_xshot01 _


*Lemur*

_Baree _- Lesser Dwarf Lemur

_Daubentonia_

_Mailbox_ - NA

_Virus_

*- Ring-Tailed -*

_Eyal Flurry_

_LemurLexi_

_Namba_

_Shiroka_

_SonicRingBoom_

_Zahzu_


*Lizards (small--->LARGE)
*
_LizardKing_

*- Lizard -*

_Isabel Draca_

_Jack the Lizard - _Frilled Lizard

_Nuirendar_

_Fling_

_SodaBubbles_

_Spatel_

*- Gecko -*

_Lava_Split_ - Gargoyle Gecko

_PoisonUnagi_ - Wellington Green Gecko

*- Komodo Dragon -
*
_Laze_

_RTDragon_

_Nechromia_


*Marsupial -*

_Deo - _Tasmanian Devil

_Jin-Lust-4-Sin - _Kangaroo


*Machine*

_iamflak_ - Space Shuttle


*Meerkat/Mongoose*

_Chuint_

_Eil - _Binturong

_Lynnkat_

_RallyArt_

_Tabr_

*- Mongoose -*

_Hawk4192_

_RJ-Pilo_

*- Meerkat -*

_LogicfromLogic_

_ShwintyKat_


*Molluscun*

_BlueSnail_ - Mollusk (Sea Slug)


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 6, 2012)

PapayaShark
tasmanian devil
marsupial


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking at that "mythical" creatures category moogles got put in I'm sort of surprised there aren't more Worgen and Tauren.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 6, 2012)

I am a sheleg tannlym or a "white devil"  "snow demon" 

my species is a tannlym- sheleg are the arctic versions of their other brethren. There are (not that they matter)
chol tannlym-sand dwellers
Etz haChayim tannlym- tree dwellers
betsah tannlym- marsh dwellers
tsur tannlym- mountain dwellers
and common tannlym


----------



## Namba (Jun 6, 2012)

Put me under reindeer, or cervid... or both.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 6, 2012)

*Meerkat/Mongoose*

_Chuint_ - NA

_Eil - _Binturong

_Lynnkat_ - NA

_RallyArt_ - NA

_Tabr_ - NA

- Mongoose -

_Hawk4192_ - Mongoose

_RJ-Pilo_ - Mongoose

- Meerkat -

_LogicfromLogic - _Meerkat

_ShwintyKat - _Meerkat


Molluscun

_BlueSnail_ - Mollusk (Sea Slug)

*
Musteloid*

_Chaos Ferret_ - NA

_FerreTrip_ - NA (previously under Ferret)

_Heinrich the Mink_ - Mink

_Luca_ - Polecat

_meitay_ - Tayra

_Pan157 _- Giant Pangolin

_ShadowBorn_ - NA (previously under Ferret)

_Xegras_ - Beaver

*- Badger -*

_Bakachu_ - Badger

_DatBadger - _European Badger

_Otto James_ - Badger

_Pine_ - Badger

_YakuzaBadger_ - Badger

*- American -*

_Sek-X_

_Solas_ 

*- Eurasian -*

_Badgerkatch _

_Glycanthrope_

_Scruffy113_

*- Honey -*

_Gaz_ - Honey Badger

_KigRatel_ - Honey Badger

*- Ferret -*

_Andrewdiebels_ - Ferret

_Darzi _- Ferret

_Dokid - _Ferret

_Fiesta_Jack_ - Ferret

_Hans_the_ferret - _Ferret

_Katarin_ - Ferret

_Mrs.Ferdo_ - Ferret

_Organic Sprout_ - Ferret

_Pilot_ - Ferret

_Tweek_ - Ferret

*- Marten - *

_auronreveral - _Japanese Marten

_Shindo_ - Marten

_Vekke_ - Beech Marten

*- Pine -*

_Mandagoras - _European Pine Marten

_Spotface - _Pine Marten

_Trillium_ - Pine Marten

*- Otter -
*
_Abbysalrider - _Northern Sea Otter/North American River Otter Mix

_Massan Otter - _Eurasian Otter

_Sutekh_the_Destroyer - _European OtterEurasian Otter

_TheRandomGuy_ - Otter

_Wrobel - _Sea Otter

*- Asian -*

_BouncyOtter_ - Asian Small-Clawed Otter

_Pulsifer _- Asian Otter

*- River -*

_Alstor_ - River Otter

_DReaper3_ - River Otter

_FauxGlove_ - River Otter

_Gaius Baltar_ - River Otter

_HotterOtter_ - River Otter

_Irreverent_ - River Otter

_Genumix_ - River Otter

_Jack_ - River Otter/ Multiple

_Mozee_ - River Otter

_NorbyOtter_ - River Otter

_Nurematsu_ - River Otter

_ProgOtter_ - Northern River Otter

_PsychicOtter - _River Otter

_Riley Bladepaw_ - River Otter

_RomanPower_ - River Otter

_ScaredToBreathe_ - River Otter

_zakmf_ - River Otter

*North American River Otter*

_OtterPriest_

_River Otter _

*- Red Panda -*

_Bandy _

_belovedlyredundant_

_Cyril Daroun _

_expresso27 _

_Final-Tensai _

_HaydenPanda_

_Kazolas _

_Keeto _

_perfectoranges_

_Szhival _

_Yvvki_

*- Skunk -*

_Aruvia_ - Purple/Green Skunk

_BronwynMendoza - _Black/White/lime green skunk

_connortheskunk_

_DaniSkunk_ - Skunk

_DaRealNakkers_ - Skunk

_Evandenoob_ - Skunk

_Jaxinc - _Skunk

_PenningtonTheSkunk_ - Green Multi-Morph Skunk

_pippi_

_Primma_ - Skunkette

_Saliva - _Skunk

_Simo - _Skunk

_Stank_ - Skunk

_Ravyn Wilde_ - Skunk

_Zaas_ - Skunk

*- Striped -*

_FancySkunk_

_Unsilenced_ 

_Simo_

*- Stoat -*

_Seprakarius_ - Stoat

_Vaah_ - Stoat

*- Weasel -*

_cannibalweasel_ - Weasel

_Pyper - _Potato Weasel

*- Wolverine -*

_Grey Wolverine_ - Wolverine

_Morroke_ - Wolverine


*Myliobatiformes*

_LordStingray_ - Yellow Stingray


*Mythical*

_HaruX - _Arthrak

_Kali Paige_ - Imp

_Arik~Vulpes_ - Lunarian

_Ahzek M'Kar - _Hellhound

_Azeriel_ - Loup Garou

_BennyBunnycorn - _Al'Mi-Raj/Unicorn Bunny

_DeadTheMoo_ - Zombie Cow

_Draxxus - _Storm Dragon

_Empress Perjury (Novacaine) - _Kirin

_Feonixblood - _Phoenix Gryphon

_Footfoe_ - Three Wolf Moon

_FuyumiAya_ - Twizzle

_FuzzyKitten_ - Nekomata

_Growlmon - _Growlmon (Digimon)

_IR_Pandillo_ - Katamari

_Journey_ - Gargoyle

_Kifale _- Frayell

_Kikyo_ - Nekomata

_Kuzooma1_ - Foxtaur

_Kaamos_ - Moogle

_LegitWaterfall - _Sparkled

_LI.Reaver()_ -  Ifrit

_LucidDarkness_ - Lynx Neko

_Luckiione_ - Bori

Marlkintass - Intee

_MischeivousPooka_ - Pooka

_MpCaap_ - Satyr

_Myntey_ - Daeva

_RosetheCrux - _Crux

_Rot-Fuchs_ - Arctic Gnoll

_Scouto2 - _Pegasus

_Seastalker_ - S'larih

_SilverKarja_ - Piedbald Camel Polymorph

_Skull Beast _- Vernid

_SpiritMachine - _Sky Pirate/Tentacle Monster

_The King Maker - _Changeling

_Tallara - _Forgotten

_AleaFails_ - Furby

_Zumoro_ - Hippogryph

*- Anubian -*

_Anubite - _Anubian

_Carnou - _Android Anubian

_Israfur_ - Anubian

*- Chimera -*

_Glacierwulf_ - Chimera

_Halopromise_  Chimera

_MurcielagoMedula_ - Chimera

NightOfStars - Chimera

_Nobody_ - Chimera

*- Demon -*

_dinosaurdammit_ - Snow Demon (or white devil)

_DarknessHaven_ - Demon

_Neviam - _Demon (Anthro Goat/Humanoid)

- *Gryphon -*

_AthenLash_ - NA

_Bytorcus_ - White Gryphon

_Cassiopeia_ - Anthropomorphised Griffin

_Composite_Beast_ - NA

_Dodger Greywing_ - Gryphon

_Eske_ - Na

_Grifff_ - Na

_InfectedGryphon - _Blue Jay Gryphon

_Kawaburd_ - NA

_LordMoonBiscuit - _Cockatoo Gryphon

_MeiMei_ - Gryphon

*- Kitsune -*

_Cursed Fox - _Kitsune

_Dog Donovan_ - Cougar Kitsune

_Edyn_ - Kitsune

_Faris_ - Kitsune

_Foxridley_ - Red kitsune

_FoxRidley_ - Kitsune

_Kitsuneki22_ - Hokkaido Kitsune

_Kitsune Nyx _- Kitsune

_PriestessShizuka - _Kitsune

_Ryu100_ - Kitsune

_SurrealDreamer_ - Kitsune

_The Void Kitsune_ - Kitsune

_Tignatious - _Kitsune

_Tristan_ - Kitsune

*- Phoenix -*

_7H0R_ - Phoenix

_Akeru -_ Phoenix

_shapeless0ne - _Phoenix

_Tf'd Toucan - _Pheonix

*- Shapeshifters -*

_Amirrah_ - Shapeshifter

_Lucien Pyrus_ - Shapeshifter

_Mishimuffin_ - Shapeshifting Tanuki

_Shyfox21 - _Shapeshifter

_Tonecameg_ - Shapeshifter

*- Unicorn -
*
_ArtVulpine - _Unicorn

_Monocled Unicorn - _Unicorn

_Nein_ - Mini Irish Cob Unicorn

_Twink _- Unicorn


*Octopoda 
*
_Crestego_ - Octopus


----------



## Anubite (Jun 6, 2012)

Anubite
Golden Jackal


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 6, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Update includes-
> As per LK request, Reptiles - Scalies (even Dragons and Dinos) are now in one category.



What? That wasn't a request. I was saying the canids should be split up, not the scalies grouped together.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 6, 2012)

Kluuvdar the Western Dragon here. Scalies ftw.



LizardKing said:


> What? That wasn't a request. I was saying the canids should be split up, not the scalies grouped together.



That's the opposite of everything that was done!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 6, 2012)

*Penguin*

_ChrisPanda_ - Emperor Penguin

_Leostale Rockhopper_ - Penguin


*Pig*

_Piggy_ - NA

_Pinky - _Pig


*Platypus*

_Half-Witted Fur_ - Na

_Naloughs_ - NA


*Pokemon*

_Ash_ - Typhlosion

_Cylo_ - Eevee

_funky3000 - _Midnight Lycanroc

_joshi2853_ - Blue Charizard

_Leon4293_ - Lucario

_Maddrow_ - Umbreon

_Mr. Sparta - _Feraligatr

_Na3lker_ - Dragonite

_Rukario448_[[ Lucario

_Rukatsia_  - Glaceon

_Ryan the Rockruff_ - Rockruff

_SIX_ - Quilava Sandslash

_TomVaporeon - _Vapreon

_SueZoTiger_ - Umbreon

_Zakyrie_ - Espeon

_ShadowEon_ - Mightyena

_Zoltea_ - Jolteon

*- Ditto - *

_BluDitto_ - Ditto

_Skift_ - Ditto :V


*Primate*

_backpawscratcher - _Mountain Gorilla
_Bonobosoph - _Bonobo

*- Monkey -*

_Monkey_ - Vervet Monkey

_Rinma - _Monkey


*Raccoon*

_ampersandestet_ - N/A

_Clover.cheri - _Blonde Raccoon

_Laserhanon _- NA

_CombatRaccoon_ - NA

_duhguns_  - NA

_FoxWolfie - _Racoon

_FurryJackman_ - NA

_Hatebear_ - NA

_Hipstar_ - NA

_Kamek_Sans - _Raccoon

_Katriel - _Ring-Tailed Cat

_Krarrur_ - NA

_Maskedman1111 - _Raccoon

_Nothing Too Interesting_ - NA

_Prettylilpup_ - Kinkajou

_PriestRevan_ - NA

_Racc Raynya_ - NA

_Records_ - NA

_robertraccoon_ - NA

_Ruko_ - NA

_Sealion_ - NA

_ShadowCoon_ - NA

_Shaui_ - NA

_Sonlir - _Raccoon

_Syraduct_ - NA

_ToxicZombie _- NA

_Voodoo_ - Albino Raccoon

_Xela-Dasi - _Raccoon.


*Reptilian/Amphibian (misc. Reptiles)*

_Bloodshot_Eyes_ - Horny Toad

_Comah_ - Unenlagia Comahuensis

_Dire Newt - _Newt

_Fraolinch_ - NA

_Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs_ - N/A

_lyar _- Blue-Tongued Skink

_Riptor_ - N/A _Jazzi_ - NA

_Supameep - _Salamander

_Zerulu_ - Basilisk


*Rodent*

_Alenarah_ - Chinchilla

_Barkley - _Beaver

_Miles T Springfoot_ - Long-Eared Jerboa

_Skillet_ - Chinchilla

_DarkHavenz0r_ - Hedgehog

_NerdyMunk_ - Eastern Chipmunk (secondary)

_ShardPrime_ - NA

_SilJinned_ - Domestic Guinea Pig

_vaerjo - _Asiatic Brush-Tailed Porcupine

*- Mouse -
*
_aluminumnati_

_Csiral _

_I Am That Is_

_Koco_

_Metriosity_

_Petnana_ - House Mouse

_Rilin_

_Siddy_

_SilentDreamer28 _

_SniipSnaap_

*- Field -*

_Aubreys_Anthro_Ego_

_Knaw_

_TheCurryMouse_ - Striped Field Mouse

*- Rat -*

_Chronic_

_Cryoscales

FuzzyFoe_

_Kaffee_

_Mtlrdnt_ - Hooded Rat

_Ratical - _Pack Rat

_Ratte_ - American Blue Rat

_Zanzi_

*- Squirrel -*

_Gruenesleeves_ - Squirrel

_Mint_ - Squirrel

_Lobar_ - Fantastic Pineapple Squirrel

_Houshou_ - Flying Squirrel

_Myasa_ - Malabar Giant Squirrel

_RandyDarkshade_ - Black Squirrel

_sharprealmcomics - _1000 foot squirrel

*- Red -*

_DelStimpson _- Red Squirrel

_nonconformist - _Red Squirrel

_Nikolai_ - North-American Red Tree Squirrel

_Slorrel_ - European Red Squirrel


*Shapeshifter*

_Abbi Normal _- Hyena Edano

_MattisVeneficus_ - Shapeshifter

_HolyWolfLeopard_ - Snow Wolf Leopard

_Aurastar_ - Lucario and Tediz (pokesonas)

_ThunderTheKayleolf - _Kayleof


*Sloth*

_Megatherium _- Dire Sloth

*- Two Toed Sloth -*

_MicheleFancy - _Two-Toed Sloth

_Tica - _Two-Toed Sloth

*- Three-Toed Sloth - *

_A Concerned Citizen _- Three-Toed Sloth

_benignBiotic - _Three-Toed Sloth


*Snake*

_Toki Stardust_ - Spitting Cobra

_Tranceptor_Veltro - _Rosy Boa

_Waffles_ - Snake


*Thylacine*

_DigitalPotato_ - NA

_Mavu-Chan _- Thylacoleo Carnifex

_Sora-Kun _- NA


*Uncategorized *

_KristjanWindowsXP - _Cett


*Vombat*

_Vombatiformed_ - Yaminon


*Xenartha*

_GreyCloudWolf - _Armadillo


*Xenomorph/Other Aliens
*
_Andromedahl_ - Flitdraak

_Darkest-Melancholy - _Electrine

_jkillyleagh953 - _Xenomorph Warrior

_kitsunefighter - _N/A

_NerdyMunk - _Zeta Reticulan (Grey Alien) - main.

_XCountryBoyX68w - _Alien (Turian)

_Zanian_ - N/A

*- Sanghelli - *

_Ahkrin Descol - _Sangheili

_Mustapan - _Sanghelli

*- Sergal -*

Apollyon - King Sergal

_Coma - _Eastern Sergal

_Hakar Kerarmor_ - Southern Sergal

_Lev1athan - _Sergal

*- Northern - 
*
Alexxx-Returns - Northern Sergal

_Koronikov_ - Northen Sergal

_RestlessDreamer - _Northern Sergal

_Russianduck - _Northern Sergal

_ShadowPawz_ - Northen Sergal

_Sarcastic Coffeecup_ - Northern Sergal

_Zerksis_ - Northen Sergal


----------



## Namba (Jun 6, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Updated. No more sergal, dd, huh.
> 
> I swear I saw you somewhere else on the list (as Lutikriss). Have you changed your species in the past few years so perhaps I can remove that name?


Just my name. I'm forever a reindeer :3


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 7, 2012)

Username: Jaxinc
Species: Skunk
Category: Musteloid


----------



## SiLJinned (Jun 7, 2012)

Username: SiLJinned
Species: Domestic Guinea pig
Category: Rodent


----------



## Haeua_Aehao (Jun 7, 2012)

Username: Haeua_Aehao                  
Species: Quoll/Canine. 
Category: Hybrid.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 7, 2012)

Username: RTDragon
Species: Komodo Dragon
Catergory Lizard


----------



## Ryuu (Jun 7, 2012)

Username: Black Dragon
Species: Western Fire Dragon
Catergory:  Dragon


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 9, 2012)

Any chance I can include...Bear Wolf? ^ ^; No? Okay...


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 9, 2012)

You know, how come 'Xenomorph' has it's own category even though there's only one user in there?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 9, 2012)

Updated...


Jare said:


> Any chance I can include...Bear Wolf? ^ ^; No? Okay...


Included under hybrid now.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Jun 9, 2012)

Put me as shapeshifter.


----------



## Lejonet731 (Jun 10, 2012)

username: Lejonet731
species: Timber Wolf
Category: Candid


----------



## Frroat (Jun 10, 2012)

Username: Frroat
Species: Goat
Category: Bovine


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jun 10, 2012)

Sly-Wolf
Grey Wolf
Candid


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm a common dolphin!


----------



## SiLJinned (Jun 10, 2012)

After a bit of research, goats aren't actually bovines. You could rename bovines into bovids instead, which is more general.


----------



## Amador_Reuki (Jun 10, 2012)

o-o seeing the long list..... *brain cells explode* x.x


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jun 10, 2012)

Username: ScaredToBreathe
Species: River Otter
Catergory:â€‹ Mustelidea


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jun 10, 2012)

Username: ScaredToBreathe
Species: River Otter
Catergory: Mustelidea


----------



## DarkFireLightRain (Jun 11, 2012)

DarkFireLightRain
Tundra Wolf
Canid


----------



## MythRat (Jun 11, 2012)

MythRat
Rat/Dragon
Hybridized
technically, she's a construct (she was made through basically a magical version of genetic engineering) but you don't have a category for that  so i guess I'll go with hybridized. Or does hybridized include the "engineered" type of hybrids?


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I'm an owl and to tell the truth, I don't give a hoot to any of this!


----------



## Whorse (Jun 12, 2012)

Horse- Go Big or Go Home


----------



## I Am That Is (Jun 12, 2012)

Put me as Mouse


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 14, 2012)

Username: JDogTheHellhound
Species: Cyborg Dog
Category:Canine (You can put me under as an Android if you want too, since I'm a cyborg dog.)


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2012)

I've changed my name from egregrious on FAF but It's still my FA name so could you put egregrious/Greg?


----------



## Draca-Domini_LVI (Jun 14, 2012)

UserName: Draca-Domini
Species: Light Gray, Western Dragon
Category: Dragon

If I could, I'd take my horns off to the devoted guy that has to deal with all of this crap..... (so instead you get my thanks and this crap, smiley.   :smile


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 14, 2012)

There's a sergal missing.
Add me there under the northern sergal.
And why would we need to know all the species of so many users who we haven't seen in a loooong time?


----------



## HolyWolfLeopard (Jun 14, 2012)

Username:HolyWolfLeopard
Species:SnowWolfLeopard
Category Shapeshifter


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2012)

Username: Sarukai
Species: Citra
Category: Citra

Previous:


> _Sarukai_ - Blue Spirit Citrox (Citra/Fox) who lives in a small village north of a busy town



Great of you to take over the previous one, man! =D


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 14, 2012)

Updated.


HolyWolfLeopard said:


> Username:HolyWolfLeopard
> Species:SnowWolfLeopard
> Category Shapeshifter


Sure not a hybrid?


----------



## badlands (Jun 14, 2012)

name: badlands
category: canid
spicies: direwolf


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 15, 2012)

Username: TreacleFox
Species: Fox (w/ some cat features.)
Category: Just put me under Fox/Canid


----------



## HolyWolfLeopard (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by NerdyMunk
> 
> 
> Updated.
> ...


 yah im sure she's a shapeshifter, the hybrid is just her main form but if you want to put her under hybrid thats just fine with me!


----------



## Akelu (Jun 16, 2012)

Username: Akelu
Species: Grey Wolf
Category: Canine


----------



## Gruenesleeves (Jun 16, 2012)

A squirrel am I!

Gruenesleeves
Squirrel
Sciurine


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 16, 2012)

Username: Seian Verian

...Aand I have no idea how species and category should go. Primary species is dragon, but then also a mage and shapeshifter. IT'S COMPLICATED


----------



## Limbo (Jun 17, 2012)

Sand
palm civet
paradoxurus hermaphrodites - seriously its scientific name. I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS ;A;


----------



## Luxirilla (Jun 17, 2012)

Username: Luxirilla 
Species: Sheep Panther
Category: Hybrid!


----------



## DanyWolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Username: DanyWolf
Species: Mexican Grey Wolf
Category: Canine


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jun 17, 2012)

Username: Arik Vulpes
Species: Lunarian (looks like a redfox)
Catagory: Mythical


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 17, 2012)

Arik~Vulpes said:


> Username: Arik Vulpes
> Species: Lunarian (looks like a redfox)
> Catagory: Canine



I'd have thought you'd be in "Mythical", 'cause your species is technically an alien.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jun 17, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I'd have thought you'd be in "Mythical", 'cause your species is technically an alien.



Hmm. You're right. Changed.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 18, 2012)

Username: RadioCatastrophe
Species: Sika Deer
Category: Cervine


----------



## roobot5 (Jun 18, 2012)

Username: roobot5
Species: Winged Fox
Category I'm assuming, either Hybridized or Mythical. Can't tell which one?


----------



## Le Dormouse (Jun 18, 2012)

Username: Le Dormouse
Species: Spotted Hyena
Category: Hyena ​


----------



## I Am That Is (Jun 18, 2012)

Wait, a hyena with a mouse avatar/name?

Confused.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 19, 2012)

Updated...


Seian Verian said:


> Username: Seian Verian
> 
> ...Aand I have no idea how species and category should go. Primary species is dragon, but then also a mage and shapeshifter. IT'S COMPLICATED


Well I would suggest you make it less than that so I know what to put you under. 



roobot5 said:


> Username: roobot5
> Species: Winged Fox
> Category I'm assuming, either Hybridized or Mythical. Can't tell which one?


Okay, let me get this straight y'all. You're expecting me to pick a place to put these based on my better judgement? Sure, I could do that. I wouldn't like to. I might put it in a place you wouldn't like it to be in and you might come back later and want it placed in the other category. I am just looking to put it in the right place and have it less hassle for me.
So a heads up to all posting- If you give me two choices to place your species, expect me to ask. I could pick based upon my own judgement (or a quick Google search) and/or have it in a place you might not like. So please do me a favor and have just *one* category I can choose to place your name(i.e., be more decisive). Thank you.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 19, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Updated...
> 
> Well I would suggest you make it less than that so I know what to put you under.



Eh... How about this?

Username: Seian Verian
Species: Wizard Dragon/Shapeshifter
Category: Dragon

That work?


----------



## FireFeathers (Jun 19, 2012)

Firefeathers
Canid- Akita / Dog


----------



## Viridis (Jun 19, 2012)

Toss me in under canid/coyote.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 21, 2012)

Why isn't ferret listed under musteloid? Its just like the species list on FA


----------



## Rexxie (Jun 21, 2012)

I would be under Feline of course.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a Western Dragon.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 22, 2012)

Updated


roobot5 said:


> Username: roobot5
> Species: Winged Fox
> Category I'm assuming, either Hybridized or Mythical. Can't tell which one?


I'm sure _you _can.  It's your creation, btdubs.
I put you under hybrid since you haven't replied.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 23, 2012)

Username: Earth Rio
Species: Black Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jun 23, 2012)

Username: Andy Dingo Wolf
Species: Dingo
Category: Canid


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 23, 2012)

Username: Shaloxeroligon
Species: Dragon
Category: Anthro


----------



## Kyash-tyur (Jun 23, 2012)

Username: Kyash-tyur
Species: wolf (so original, rite?)
Category: Canid


----------



## Onnes (Jun 23, 2012)

I appear to be missing from this list!

Onnes
Striped Hyena


----------



## Cami (Jun 24, 2012)

Username: Cami
Species: Gray Wolf
Categoryâ€‹ Canid


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Username: SnowyPenguin
Species: Orca
Category: Cetacean (not a Cretacean, which is a creature from the Cretaceous period, but a Cetacean, which is a type of aquatic mammal  )


----------



## CindEE (Jun 26, 2012)

Username: CindEE
Species: Bat


----------



## Lukar (Jun 26, 2012)

Username: Lukar
Species: Dragon


----------



## Dokid (Jun 26, 2012)

Username: Dokid
Species: Ferret


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 28, 2012)

Username: Raptros
Species: Western Dragon
Category: Dragon


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 28, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## Korvus (Jun 30, 2012)

Username: Korvus
Species: Common Magpie (Sometimes referred to as the European or Eurasian Magpie)
Category: Avian


----------



## Snowfire (Jul 2, 2012)

Snowfire
Flame-Point Siamese
Feline


----------



## Neoi (Jul 2, 2012)

Neoi
Wolf
Canine


----------



## Aurastar (Jul 2, 2012)

Username: Aurastar
Species: Lucario and Tediz
Category:  Shapeshifter (because I have 2 fursonas)


----------



## foxantlers (Jul 3, 2012)

Username: foxantlers
Species: Red Fox ^_^
Category: Canid ​


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 3, 2012)

Date to the up!


----------



## foxantlers (Jul 3, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Date to the up!



Does that mean I'm a part of the club now? C:


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Jul 4, 2012)

I am on the list but I would like to update mine

Username: Sheba Metaluna
Species: Main sona = green and purple Cicada , secondary form = Western gold and purple dragoness
Category:  Bug / Dragon


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 4, 2012)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> I am on the list but I would like to update mine
> 
> Username: Sheba Metaluna
> Species: Main sona = green and purple Cicada , secondary form = Western gold and purple dragoness
> Category:  Bug / Dragon


What were you originally so I can move you?


----------



## Fenniko (Jul 4, 2012)

Username: Fenniko
Species: Dragon/salamander hybrid
Category:  Dragons


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Jul 4, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> What were you originally so I can move you?


I was only under dragon
"_Shaloxeroligon - Dragon
Sheba_Metaluna - Gold and Purple Dragoness 
Silver Dragon - Silver Dragon "
_
:3 thanks for being awesome


----------



## Luckiione (Jul 6, 2012)

Username:luckiione
Species: Bori
Name:Elbi
Category: Mythical(I guess? She's a neopet...)


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 7, 2012)

Username : Kijha
Species : Hybird ( Tiger Dragon )
Category: Dragon/lizard, likes heat. Large species, Morphs to his dragon size on occasion. 
_If necessary-_ Jon_Tou

Reference linked in Sig forever, because DD is amazing.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 8, 2012)

Username: Lemonjayde
Species: Fisher Cat
Category: mustelid


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 8, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## Arekkusu (Jul 22, 2012)

Arekkusu
Coyote
Canid

Thank you! ;D


----------



## Ptomaine (Jul 23, 2012)

Username: Ptomaine
Char Name: Marroc Adalwulf (Not required, but figured I'd put it in anyway.)
Species: Tundra Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Nobody (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Furs by Species*

Username: Nobody
Species: Chimera
Category: Mythical


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 31, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger
Bengal Tiger
Feline


----------



## Delta Fox (Aug 2, 2012)

Username: Java
Species: Red Fox
Category:â€‹ Canid


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 3, 2012)

Username: Kaiser
Species: Grey Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## AirBoeing (Aug 5, 2012)

Username: AirBoeing
Species: Arctic Fox
Category: Canid


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Aug 6, 2012)

Username: IndigoSpecies: Snow leopardCategory: feline


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 11, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## Kitte (Aug 12, 2012)

Username: Kitte
Species: Black Panther/Wolf Hybrid 
Category: Hybrid


----------



## bluetaiga (Aug 13, 2012)

Username: bluetaiga
Species: Blue Tiger
Category: Feline


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 13, 2012)

Username: Ouiji
Species: Malaysian fruit bat
Category: Bat


----------



## Anubite (Aug 13, 2012)

Username: Anubite
Species: Anubian
Category:Mythical

Just a quick change


----------



## Kitefox (Aug 13, 2012)

Username: Kitefox
Species: Maned wolf
Category: canid


----------



## Kostvel (Aug 15, 2012)

Username: Kostvel
Species: Grey Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Magick (Aug 16, 2012)

Username: Shyfox21 (Fursona name: Moon)
Species: Shapeshifter
Species: Mythical


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 16, 2012)

Username: TheWildLeon
Species: Folf (fox/wolf)
Category Canid


----------



## Ainoko (Aug 16, 2012)

Username: Ainoko
Species: Cheolf 
Category: Exotic (other)


----------



## The One (Aug 19, 2012)

Username: TheSageDonkey
Species: Zedonk
Category: Bovid (?)


----------



## Nadrick (Aug 19, 2012)

Username: Nadrick
Species: Black Arctic Fox
Category: Canid


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 25, 2012)

Updated


----------



## King of the Beach (Aug 27, 2012)

Chalk up a tuxedo fox to the tune of King of the Beach (which by the way is a really amazing song).


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 27, 2012)

Username: Xeras'na Bladewing
Species: Twilight Dragon
Category: Dragon


----------



## BanesShadow (Aug 30, 2012)

Username : Banesshadow (Fursona name : Echo)
Species : Rouge Wolf (Eradicus Banis Lupis)
Category : Canid


----------



## Muscelymustache (Aug 31, 2012)

Username:musceleymustache
Species:Panther/Dragon
Category:Hybridized


----------



## Neithie (Sep 2, 2012)

Neithie
Caribou/Reindeer
Cervix

Well, that was easy


----------



## SonicRingBoom (Sep 4, 2012)

Ring-Tailed-Rocker is a ring-tailed lemur.


----------



## MattJF15 (Sep 4, 2012)

Username: MattJF15
Species: Cat (domestic)
Category: Feline


----------



## Zoomzoom90 (Sep 4, 2012)

Username: Zoomzoom90
Species: Sea Serpent 
Category: Mythical


----------



## nureintier (Sep 5, 2012)

nureintier
Insect - Ant


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 5, 2012)

Ah... Put me under Musteloid: Smooth Coated Otter.


----------



## Thornbrier (Sep 7, 2012)

Surprised no other Chakats have listed here.

Username: Thornbrier
Species: Chakat
Category: ? ? Feline? or hybrid? or Chakat?


----------



## Shoki (Sep 8, 2012)

Name: Shoki
Species: African Wild Dog
Category: Canid


----------



## InfectedGryphon (Sep 8, 2012)

Username: InfectedGryphon
Species: Blue Jay Gryphon
Category: Gryphon


----------



## Charlie Thundercloud (Sep 9, 2012)

*Username: Charlie Thundercloud
Species: White Siberian Tiger
Category: Feline*


----------



## HarlequinFinch (Sep 9, 2012)

Username: HarlequinFinch
Species: Greenfinch
Category: Avian


----------



## Animosus (Sep 10, 2012)

Username: Animosus
Species: Winged Fox
Category: Hybridized (?)


----------



## ArtemisZiebenwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

ArtemisZiebenwolf
Bull/Wolf hybrid.
Hybridized.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 10, 2012)

Jorinda: Black-Backed Seagull.


----------



## Dat_Draggyness (Sep 10, 2012)

Dat_Draggyness
Draco Flameus (Fire Dragon/Drake)
Dragon


----------



## Arcsol (Sep 10, 2012)

Arcsol
Folf (Fox/Wolf)
Hybridized


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 11, 2012)

Name: Bernard
Species: Pizzly Bear
Category: Bear (*Ursidae*) or Hybrid, seeing as Pizzly Bears are a Hybrid of Grizzly and Polar Bears.


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Sep 11, 2012)

Username: Xander Zzyzx
Species: Tasmanian devil
Category: Marsupial


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 11, 2012)

Wooooooo...updated.


Thornbrier said:


> Category: ? ? Feline? or hybrid? or Chakat?


Just so I didn't make this clear to anyone before, don't make me second guess. Have your category set out so I know where to place you.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 12, 2012)

You misspelled my name  (Why does that happen so often? Is the name Jorinda really not common anywhere outside germany?)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 12, 2012)

jorinda said:


> You misspelled my name  (Why does that happen so often? Is the name Jorinda really not common anywhere outside germany?)


Sorry, I had to update so much this time (it took 45 min to do so) that I sometimes confuse names and how things are spelled. Especially if there are two pages of new updates, but I have to go to the first page to edit the new ones in. Their is a lot of switching back between tabs that involves this.


----------



## TheNakedLunch (Sep 12, 2012)

Username: TheNakedLunch

Species: Wolf-Husky

Category: Canid


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 12, 2012)

I am on the list but would like too add something.
Old listing under dragons 
Stargazer Bleu - Tiger Dragon

New still under dragons
Stargazer Bleu -  Celestial Tiger Dragon


----------



## Symlus (Sep 12, 2012)

Teh-Drahon
Sergal

Nothing else to say.


----------



## VanyaBear (Sep 12, 2012)

Username: VanyaBear
Species: Grizzly Bear-mutt
Category: usa/Mamale

Username: Dymitri
Species: Aussi Shep-polar bear
Category: Mamale/ursa/canine ((Whatever you think would work))


----------



## Tallarra (Sep 12, 2012)

name~ Tallarra

species~ Forgotten

category~ uhh exotic (other)? ..


----------



## IronDog (Sep 13, 2012)

Username: IronDog

Species: Quantum Mutt

Category: Hybridized?

(No, seriously... Canine/feline/ursine/bovine mix... With some lemur thrown in.)


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 13, 2012)

Could you change "_-trent- - Snow Leopard" _to "_-Indigo- - Snow Leopard"_?

Sorry but i did ask for that name! X3


Indigo-Mew said:


> Username: Indigo Species: Snow leopardCategory: feline


----------



## CalebShaw (Sep 18, 2012)

Username: CalebShaw
Species: Grizzly Bear
Category: Bear


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2012)

Hate to break it to you bro, but it's _Cetacean_, not _Cretacean_.

Greg
Delphinus capensis/Pakicetus inachus
I don't know, I'm a hybrid of a cetacean and an extinct long toed ungulate that was basically a proto-cetacean. Fuck it, bro. Just put me down as Cetacean, my Pakicetus features are really only that prominent in my feral form.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 18, 2012)

Updated 


Greg said:


> -snip-


Looks you've been already listed from the last thread I did the paste from.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 18, 2012)

---


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 18, 2012)

Added.


Dreaming said:


> Oh yeah, I have a kangaroo now, too. I swear to God this is the last one, honestly.





Spoiler










 :V
If you really have this much I could just list you to Shapeshifting or Hybrid, a thought.


^ A note to everyone too. The Forums, believe it or not, have a character limit. For some reason in my edits, the name I put in would disappear without the character limit message and it kind of freaked me out. I am fixing it a bit with some crunching together (moving sections closer to each other).
So in my mind if you say : I'm a fox, but also a wolf, otter, and owl - You're a Shapeshifter or Hybrid or you _need _â€‹to make up your mind.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 18, 2012)

---


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 18, 2012)

Mollyrs
Cartilaginous Fish
Dusky Shark


----------



## Percy (Sep 18, 2012)

Just realized I never posted.
Percy
Cat :3
Feline

Yep.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 19, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Because we're only allowed one 'sona? =(


If would be less of a hassle listing one rather than multiple in this thread.


----------



## Day Coydog (Sep 27, 2012)

Day
Coydog (Border Collie/Northwestern Coyote)
Canid


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm a european otter.


----------



## Tero-the-Shark (Sep 27, 2012)

Username: Tero-the-Shark
Species: Shark
Category: Cetacean


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 30, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Oct 17, 2012)

Username: Ellie the Lioness
Species: Lioness
Category: Feline


----------



## Cursed Fox (Oct 22, 2012)

Username: Cursed Fox
Species: Kitsune
Category Mythical


----------



## Aidy (Oct 22, 2012)

Aidy, turns out I pretend to be a Husky online, so that would be under canid.


----------



## badlands (Oct 22, 2012)

badlands

direwolf

canine


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 22, 2012)

Username: DeathCoDread (mike)
Species:  grayWolf
Category: Canine​


----------



## N30Dym (Oct 22, 2012)

Would be nice if you add me:

Username: N30Dym
Species: Bold Eagle - Griffin
Category: Avian

Thank you​


----------



## Tf'd Toucan (Oct 22, 2012)

Playfingers
Pheonix (avian)
transformation writer


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 22, 2012)

Name: NightWolf20
Species: Alaskan Gray Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2012)

You can go ahead and remove Darkassassin and Grycho.

One was an old account and the other was just another name for this one.

Darkassassin... what the _fuck_ was I thinking?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 27, 2012)

Updated.


Saliva said:


> You can go ahead and remove Darkassassin and Grycho.
> 
> One was an old account and the other was just another name for this one.
> 
> Darkassassin... what the _fuck_ was I thinking?


Where would those be under?


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 27, 2012)

Username: Sweet Pea the Malamute
Species: Malamute, obviously!
Category: Cute 'lil canid


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 27, 2012)

i wish i could change my name to Nax The Wolf (MIke) :L nvm.......... and i think i should just be known as a wolf


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Nov 10, 2012)

Username: ZZ_Cat
Species: Liger (Lion/Tiger crossbreed)
Category: Wild Cat


----------



## jarv (Nov 10, 2012)

Fursona's name: Owise 

Species: Wolf/Kanguroo hybrid

Category: Hybrizated


----------



## Kaffee (Nov 10, 2012)

Username: Kaffee 
Species: Rat
Category: Rodent


----------



## Hrodwulf (Nov 19, 2012)

Username:  Hrodwulf
Species:  Arctic Wolf
Category:  Canid

Thank you


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 19, 2012)

Username: Pembroke
Species: Pembroke Corgi
Category: Canid


----------



## Rukani (Nov 21, 2012)

Username: Rukani
Species: Northern Lapwing (+ Dragon DNA)
Category: Avian/Dragon (Hybrid?)


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, mine, I drew in 7th grade, originally for a (unoriginal) story. The character was probably the only truly original part of the story. (I then tried making it look more like a PokÃ©mon) The breed itself is my own brand of animal, called a Milotar. In my story, it inhabits a planet called Anika, in which all the "human" inhabitants have super-powers. In the story, Milotar are comparable to lions on Earth. They aren't usually kept as pets. In the story, the Milotar was kept as a pet. It's name is Sparky. I adopted the name and a slightly modified (and anthropomorphic) form for my fursona. Its looks are feline, but it's personality is more playful, like a dog's (I think cats are physically cuter, but dogs are cooler as far as their activities and personalities). It's head is shown in my profile pic. I can't draw. The contours are like a lion's, and the markings like a tabby's, except where the M would be, is the high voltage symbol. It's horns are four inches long, and capable of producing incredibly high voltages jumping from the tip. The main color is a bright yellow, with the stripes being jet black. The ears are black. There are two stripes going down its spine and belly, the top of the back stripe forming the high voltage symbol of the nose bridge. The "lips" are black, and from the bottom jaw starts the front stripe. Horizontal stripes are in normal placements where a tabby would have them. All stripes are zigzagged. the bottom ends of both stripes go down to a long tail, which the end is hairless and forked. Pale blue skin is visible, and an arc can jump between them, as with two fairly sized horns on its head. The rims of the paws are black, as well as the pads. The tongue is also black. Sparky has a 3ft long tail, 4in tall horns, is 5ft tall standing, and can deliver quite the shock from his tail and horns. 

Also, while I'm a girl, my fursona is male. It just doesn't make sense for Sparky to be female, though Milotar can be female.


----------



## HexGoat (Nov 26, 2012)

Hex
Goat


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

Name: Takeo
Species: Wolf
Category: canid


----------



## starcandy12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Username: starcandy12
Species: Omo (Otter, Mouse, Ocelot)
Category: Hybrid


----------



## coyoteOdin (Nov 29, 2012)

Username: coyoteOdin
Specie: Coyote (subspecie: mountain coyote - Canis latrans lestes)
Category Canid


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 1, 2012)

Updated. 



Milotarcs said:


> wall-o-text


Please use this format. 
Username:
Species:
Category
I added you under hybrid





Saliva said:


> You can go ahead and remove Darkassassin and Grycho.





Saliva said:


> One was an old account and the other was just another name for this one.
> 
> 
> Darkassassin... what the _fuck_ was I thinking?



Still waiting on a response from you. Only found one of the names and not the other. What category are they under?


----------



## AeroCollie (Dec 1, 2012)

AeroCollie
Border Collie
canid


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 2, 2012)

Username: kazookie
Species: Maltese Tiger (Probably one of the subspecies under South China Tiger)
Category: Feline


----------



## Saylor (Dec 2, 2012)

Username: Saylor
Species: Black Wolf
Category: Candid


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Dec 4, 2012)

DerpyTurtle
err winged/horned cat fox (Kitt)
hybrid

owo


----------



## Deo (Dec 4, 2012)

With PapayaShark, Southpaw, Xander, Jcfynx, and myself FAF must have the largest percentage of tasmanian devil fursonas in all of the internet. Good lord, when did this start to happen? Are tassies the new husky?


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 5, 2012)

Furryjones
Fursona name - Jytin Fin Jonus
Species - Praeom
I wanted to be original so i created my own species


----------



## Namba (Dec 7, 2012)

Change mine to Ringtail Lemur whenever you get the chance.


----------



## RaiUzuki (Dec 19, 2012)

Username:RaiUzuki
Speciesragonicalwolf
Category Dragon Wolf


----------



## idejtauren (Dec 19, 2012)

Idejtauren
Tauren
Bovid


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 19, 2012)

Silvaris
Fox (silver with some red markings)
Canid


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 19, 2012)

Username: Ruastin
Species: Arctic Eolf
Category: Canid


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 23, 2012)

Angel Storm: (Winged) arctic fox


----------



## Russianduck (Dec 24, 2012)

Russianduck
Northern Sergal
Sergal


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 24, 2012)

Jett Blacke.
Username: DarrylWolf
Species: Wolf
Canid


----------



## YuPuffin (Dec 28, 2012)

*Username:* YuPuffin
*Species:* Tufted Puffin
*Category**: *Avian


----------



## Tignatious (Dec 28, 2012)

Username:  Tignatious
Species: Kitsune (black/red nine tailed)
Category: Mythical

Species: Fox/satyr
Category: You decide.

Yes, I have two. I lufs them both equally.


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 29, 2012)

Username: nonconformist
Species: Red Squirrel
Category: Rodent, I suppose?


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 29, 2012)

Feline cat still working on my fursonna  but i know that much is set in stone :3


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 30, 2012)

Sona name: Wa*Ya*Ha
Species: Coyote 
Category: Canid


----------



## Foxtrot53 (Dec 30, 2012)

Put me under Hybrid. Fox/Dingo


----------



## shteev (Dec 30, 2012)

Username: shteev
Species: Husky
Category:â€‹ Canid


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 30, 2012)

Updated.


Eyal Flurry said:


> Change mine to Ringtail Lemur whenever you get the chance.





Saliva said:


> You can go ahead and remove Darkassassin and Grycho.
> 
> One was an old account and the other was just another name for this one.
> 
> Darkassassin... what the _fuck_ was I thinking?


Thank you so much for indicating what categories you were under. :V
I don't think I made myself clear the last time. If you had a previous name/species change or would like to change it, please indicate what your prev name was and category and/or where you would like to be moved. Or I will _not _add you. While I do have vacation time, it would make updates move a lot more quicker for me.
Below was in the OP -


NerdyMunk said:


> And if you do want to change something like species or names, *please* indicate what category you're under, so it can make navigating these walls of text easier.
> I'll be updating the thread every week or when I occasionally feel like it.
> Sample Template on requesting to add to this list:
> Username:
> ...


----------



## eurocracy (Dec 31, 2012)

Username: Eurocracy
Species: Arctic Fox
Category: Canid


----------



## Black Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Username: Black Ice
Species: Ice Dragon
Category Dragon


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 1, 2013)

Username:  PsychicOtter
Species:  River Otter
Category:  Musteloid


----------



## Zeussy (Jan 2, 2013)

Username: Zeussy
Species: Czechoslovakian Wolfdog
Category: Canid


----------



## ShwintyKat (Jan 3, 2013)

Nope


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

Username - benignBiotic
Species - Three toed sloth
Category - Mammal - Bradipodidae


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 6, 2013)

Fox_720B
Blue Fox
Canid


----------



## Fenristhewolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Username: Fenristhewolf Species: Grey Wolf Category: Canid


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 7, 2013)

Can I be on the list too? ^_^

Username: WolfHiro
Species: Grey Wolf
Genus: Canid


----------



## DapperDragon (Jan 7, 2013)

Username: DapperDragon
Species: Eastern Dragon of the Fluffy sort
Category: Dragon


----------



## Derpzilla (Jan 10, 2013)

Username: Derpzilla
Species: White Western Dragon
Category: Dragon


----------



## Dokid (Jan 10, 2013)

Username: Doki or Dokid
Species: Ferret
Category: Mustelid


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 10, 2013)

Username: Sutekh_the_Destroyer
Species: Eurasian Otter
Catagory: Mustalidae


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 13, 2013)

Up to date.


Dokid said:


> Username: Doki or Dokid
> Species: Ferret
> Category: Mustelid


Looks like you were already on the list.


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Up to date.


I think you forgot me. But I could just be stupid.


----------



## 0dalesque (Jan 15, 2013)

Username: 0dalesque
Species: Draft Horse (US)
Category: Equine


----------



## Hans_the_ferret (Jan 15, 2013)

Usernam: Hans_the_ferret
Species: Ferret
Category:mustelidae


----------



## Daggerjaw Bloodwolf (Jan 20, 2013)

Username: Daggerjaw729
Species: wolf/antelope
Category: hybrid


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 20, 2013)

*Username:* Caden_The_Dingo
*Species:* Dingo
*Category:* Canid


----------



## Burnide (Jan 23, 2013)

Username: Burnide
Species: Raenix (Raven-Phoenix)
Category: Avian


----------



## Nashida (Jan 23, 2013)

Username: Nashida
Species: Lion/Lion-wolf hybrid
Category: Feline/Hybrid


----------



## Tiger_Tora (Jan 23, 2013)

kingkitsune
tiger/dingo 
 feline /hybrid


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2013)

It would be interesting to see if there was a correlation between location and species choice...too lazy though.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 26, 2013)

Username: Rivers Bluetail
Species: Blue wolf / Husky 
Category: Canid


----------



## Trybal Wolf (Jan 26, 2013)

Username: Trybal Wolf
Species: Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Grimpkin (Jan 27, 2013)

Username: Grimpkin
Species: Ramen Fox
Category: Canid


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jan 31, 2013)

Name - Saybin Iacere (SAY-bin EYE-A-seer)

Species - Dragon (Aerusan species)


----------



## Miss_Kasa (Feb 2, 2013)

Miss_Kasa, coyote.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 2, 2013)

Updated. *shakes his booty, but then turns into twerking it*


----------



## PynkLavender (Feb 3, 2013)

Username: PynkLavender
Species: Alaskan Malamute
Category: Canid


----------



## BookerTW (Feb 5, 2013)

Username: BookerTW
Species: Earth Dragon
Category Dragon


----------



## LemonJayde (Feb 5, 2013)

LemonJayde
Kangaroo
Marsupial
Previous: Lemonjayde- Musteloid - Fishercat


----------



## ReineKuro (Feb 6, 2013)

Username: Reine Kuro
Species: Chrysocyon brachyurus, maned wolf, kalak, fox on stilts, whatever you'd like to list me as.
Category: Canid


----------



## Riho (Feb 6, 2013)

Username: Riho
Species: Hyena
Category: Canid


----------



## Rolo (Feb 7, 2013)

Username: Rolo
Species: Donkey
Category: Equine


----------



## confuseacat (Feb 7, 2013)

Username: confuseacat
Species: Snow Leopard
Category: Feline


----------



## Nashida (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry, updating mine. I tried umpteen million times to make Nash a lion/wolf hybrid and it wasn't working, so I'll just fix it by going back to the basics I had when I was first in the fandom.

Username: Nashida
Species: Lion and Wolf/Husky
Category: Feline and Hybrid

Formerly Lion/Wolf, category Hybrid


----------



## Growlmon (Feb 15, 2013)

Username: Growlmon
Species: Growlmon
Category: Digimon


----------



## Symlus (Feb 15, 2013)

Update: Name change: Teh-Drahon has been changed to Lev1athan,
Species: Southern Sergal
Category: Sergal


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 17, 2013)

Updated


----------



## Growlmon (Feb 17, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Updated


Any reason that Pokemon has it's own category, but not Digimon?  And don't say it's because I'm the only Digimon, I see other categories with only one fur as well. (sorry if this sounds rude, not in a good mood today)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 17, 2013)

Growlmon said:


> Any reason that Pokemon has it's own category, but not Digimon?  And don't say it's because I'm the only Digimon, I see other categories with only one fur as well. (sorry if this sounds rude, not in a good mood today)


It's actually an issue with content.
There is a limit to how much you can have in a post, so I stuck you in Mythical for now.


----------



## Growlmon (Feb 18, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> It's actually an issue with content.
> There is a limit to how much you can have in a post, so I stuck you in Mythical for now.


Okay then. Yeah, pushing everything down post by post isn't an ideal thing to do...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 18, 2013)

I can't believe I never posted to this before...

Username: Butterflygoddess
Species: Peacock
Category: Avian


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 18, 2013)

Growlmon said:


> Okay then. Yeah, pushing everything down post by post isn't an ideal thing to do...


Or into one of my other posts on the first page in which I've thought of.


----------



## Kota Bearclaw (Feb 18, 2013)

Kodiak Bear/Dire Wolf Hybrid (Bolf)


----------



## Noelle Snow (Feb 18, 2013)

Username: Noelle Snow
Species: Svalbard Reindeer
Category: Cervid


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Feb 18, 2013)

TMBlitzK, Coyote, Canid


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Feb 23, 2013)

Username: aardwolfsGathering
Species: Aardwolf
Category: Hyena


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 24, 2013)

Updated.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Feb 24, 2013)

Username: Mike Lobo
Species: Gray Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Farasi (Mar 4, 2013)

Username: Farasi
Species: Grants Zebra
Category: Equine


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 4, 2013)

Username: TheGr8MC
Species: Wolf/Werewolf (I'm a wolf who's also a werewolf.  Don't ask how.)
Category: Canid


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 4, 2013)

*Username:* Saliva
*Species:* Skunk
*Category:* Musteloid

You can go ahead and remove _Grycho_ from the list. That was my old username from like 2010.


----------



## SilverCat (Mar 5, 2013)

Username: SilverCat
Species: Cat
Category: Feline


----------



## Ixtu (Mar 13, 2013)

Username: Ixtu
Species: goat-weasel
Category: Hybridized


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, this must be really boring- and with the post limit, a drag -for you to keep updating. When are you planning on stopping and having everyone wait for someone to make a Furs by Species 5?
Now that I've asked that, let me add to the pile. 

Username Aubreys_Anthro_Ego
Species: Field Mouse
Category: Rodent

Hmm, why do I feel disappointed that there are 7 other mice on the list? If I wanted to be the only one, I should have became a tigger.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 13, 2013)

Dang! That's a lot of wolves and foxes on that there list. o.o

Username: *Hewge*

Species: *Ottiger - *_Tiger/Otter_

Category: *Hybrid*


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Mar 13, 2013)

Username Ziggy_Zerda
Species: Fennec Fox
Category: Canine (Vulpine >w>)


----------



## Apollyon13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Username: Apollyon13
Species: King Sergal
Category: Sergal


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 14, 2013)

Username: MicheleFancy
Species: Two-Toed Sloth
Category: Sloth


----------



## CharmyDweeng (Mar 14, 2013)

Username: CharmyDweeng
Species: Grizzly Bear
Category: Bear


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 15, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## GreenEyedSparrow (Mar 16, 2013)

GreenEyedSparrow
Sun Conure
Avian


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 16, 2013)

Updated.


Saliva said:


> You can go ahead and remove _Grycho_ from the list. That was my old username from like 2010.


What category would that be under?


Hewge said:


> Dang! That's a lot of wolves and foxes on that there list. o.o


----------



## moonstone_dreamer (Mar 17, 2013)

What about Moooooottthhhsss? Am I really all alone here? *wibble*


----------



## ArunaLeopard (Mar 19, 2013)

ArunaLeopard
Leopard
Feline


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Mar 24, 2013)

*Username:* JerryFoxcoon
*Species:* Foxcoon (Fox/Raccoon)
*Category:* Hybrids


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 24, 2013)

Username: FenrirDarkWolf
Species: Grey Wolf
Category: Canine


----------



## Supameep (Mar 31, 2013)

could mine actually be changed to just salamander?

Username:SupaMeep
Species: Salamander
Category: Amphibian
_If necessary- twas under hybrids i beleive_


----------



## EloeElwe (Apr 1, 2013)

I may be a dragon, but I have some fur and a beard!


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you put DrDingo under canids as a dingo? Thanks.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 1, 2013)

Up to date.


----------



## BrownieTheWolfDog (Apr 2, 2013)

Username: BrownieTheWolfDog
Species: Wolf / Dog
Category: Canine


----------



## LondonTauren (Apr 5, 2013)

Username: LondonTauren
Species: Tauren
Category: Bovid


----------



## ausren (Apr 5, 2013)

Why are thylacines/wombats their own category and not under marsupials? Just curious. Also, I believe koalas are marsupials too and not true bears.


----------



## macaroons (Apr 6, 2013)

Username: macaroons
Species: Shiborgi_ (Shiba Inu/Corgi mix)_
Category: Canid


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 10, 2013)

I just wanted to point out an incorrect categorization. Red pandas, which are listed under bears here, are actually musteloids. I'll also second ausren above in saying that koalas are not bears, either, but should be in with the marsupials.


----------



## Sticky_Fingers (Apr 10, 2013)

Add me please. Brown Bear


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Apr 10, 2013)

Me too please, raccoon


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 10, 2013)

Kvasir
Mountain Lion
Feline
Have at it!


----------



## Hewge (Apr 10, 2013)

Wait... you mean people actually think koalas are bears?

I thought it was just a joke. ._.


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 11, 2013)

If you could put me down as a Great White shark, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 12, 2013)

Updated...
I moved the *three *red pandas and the *one *koala bear to their appropriate categories since people here are making a fuss over it.
I'll say this again - this is copy pasted, I did not format it originally (it even says it in the OP).
Categories - I will hesitate to add new ones cause of the forum character post limit. Hopefully that'll change in a thousand years. :V 
-Please note me for a request or improvement. It helps this thread move along faster if I'm not scrolling through criticisms. (I will be adding this to the OP if it isn't there)
And when I do have time for requests and a lack of a real life, I'll try to get to them.
Thank you and have a good night/morning/sex session.​


----------



## theswiftstorm (Apr 15, 2013)

Theswiftstorm
Feline
Puma


----------



## Fro.Dog (Apr 16, 2013)

Username: *Fro.Dog
*Speices: *Australian Shepherd-Fox mix  *
Category: *Canid
*:3


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 22, 2013)

Username: Ravy Marie White
Species: Wolf
Category: Canid 


Although I feel as though lumping all canids (or felines) into the same category makes the length of the list a little daunting.  I'd much prefer to be able to search out other wolves or foxes without having to dig through two pages of users.


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 22, 2013)

My attempt in associating has to start somewhere.

Username: *Dazreiello*
-Species: *Nightmare Dragon *(If anyone is curious I'm actually a weak broken off piece of an incomprehensible cosmic distortion/nightmare.)
--Category:*Dragon/Mythical *(you can judge from my additional info, though it'd probably be simpler just to consider me Dragon.)

Hope I'm not being excessive, I just like to try and be more interesting with my characters or in this case my persona. I love me some H.P Lovecraft and it's Azathoth.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 26, 2013)

Updated.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 27, 2013)

Username: LogicfromLogic
Species: Meerkat
Category Mongoose


----------



## Zuranis (Apr 27, 2013)

*Zuranis*
Species: _Bull_
Category: _Bovid_


----------



## Niurendar (Apr 28, 2013)

*Username: *Niurendar*
Species: *Lizard*
Category: *Lizards


----------



## Sithon (Apr 28, 2013)

Username: Sithon
Species: Grey Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## BanishedFox (Apr 28, 2013)

Username: BanishedFox
Species: WereFox


----------



## TerraWolfDog (Apr 30, 2013)

Username: TerraWolfDog
Species: Wolf/Dog hybrid
Category: Canid


----------



## Katie_Cow (May 2, 2013)

Katie_Cow
cow obviously =]


----------



## Xolani (May 5, 2013)

Xolani
Wasp
Insect

PS: I noticed there's a moth in their own category, but should probably be under insect.


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (May 7, 2013)

Username: Whimsicalsage
Species: Blacktip Reef/Tiger Shark
Category: Cetacean


----------



## Xolani (May 8, 2013)

Whimsical_Sage said:


> Username: Whimsicalsage
> Species: Blacktip Reef/Tiger Shark
> Category: Cetacean



I'm going to be a dick with this but as a zoologist I feel I have to or I'll pull a chunk of my hair out.

Sharks aren't cetaceans.

Cetaceans are mammals.

Sharks are fish.

Sharks and cetaceans (whales, dolphins, and porpoises) are in no way related, beyond the fact both groups are members of the same phylum, which makes them about as distantly related as humans are to geckos.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 11, 2013)

Updated...


Xolani said:


> PS: I noticed there's a moth in their own category, but should probably be under insect.





NerdyMunk said:


> Also - If you want to suggest an improvement/note/chat/whatever not related to adding your name, please note me. Helps this thread move faster.


Reading the OP helps. Please refer to that next time.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Username: Shaade
Species: Fox
Category: Canid 

Oh gawd, _another_ fox, etc. =P                   ​


----------



## mast3rlinkx (May 15, 2013)

Here's another dragon to add to the list.

Username: mast3rlinkx
Species: Dragon
Category: Wingless Polymorphing Fire Dragon


----------



## NoahV (May 18, 2013)

Username: NoahV
Species: Wolf


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 20, 2013)

Username: Sweetheartz22
Species: Red Fox / Red Panda hybrid


----------



## Duality Jack (May 20, 2013)

Username: MOKUSHI
Species: COYOTE


----------



## Aetius (May 20, 2013)

Username: Aetius
Species: Kevin Costner


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 21, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Username: Aetius
> Species: Kevin Costner



This.was. PRICELESS.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 21, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Username: Aetius
> Species: Kevin Costner



I laughed aloud.

Username:JiJi
Species: Red Fox (imaginative I know)


----------



## cause the rat (May 21, 2013)

Username Cause the rat
Species: Rat
Category Rodent/human hybrid.


----------



## Paulosaurus (May 22, 2013)

Username: Paulosaurus
Species: Allosaurus
Category: Dinosaur - Theropod, mid-late Jurrasic


----------



## wiles (May 23, 2013)

Username: Wiles
Species: Half-dragon. "Dragonkin".
Category: Dragon/Draconic.


----------



## F A N G (May 24, 2013)

Username: Fang
Species: Wolf


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 24, 2013)

Updated.


----------



## Saylor (May 31, 2013)

I know that I'm not Scout, but I'm doing a favor for him since I know him. Scout02 is now a Pegasus.


----------



## Hervor (Jun 1, 2013)

Username: Werewolf Fang
Species: Timber Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 2, 2013)

Username: Cocobanana
Species: Housecat
Category: Lap-warmer (I'm Anthropomorphic but have a tendency to shrink for accessibility's sake)


----------



## pixie muledonkey (Jun 2, 2013)

Username: pixie muledonkey
Species: Mule-Donkey Hybrid
Category: Equine


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 3, 2013)

Username: Nineteen-TwentySeven
Species: Domestic Shorthair/Tuxedo Cat
Category: Feline


----------



## Saga (Jun 3, 2013)

Saga
Scumbag
Asshaticus erectus :V


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 4, 2013)

Username-Zabrina.

Species-Maned/Gray wolf mix oh yeah owl wings and talons too where did I go wrong.

Category-Canid.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Jun 4, 2013)

Serval kitty here!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2013)

Aouzy
Ram


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 6, 2013)

Updated.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 6, 2013)

Whoops, I just noticed that I ended up on there twice. >.< I guess I didn't see it at first looking alphabetically.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2013)

lol You spelled my name wrong.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

Username - Falaffel
Sona - Waffle
Category - loldunno


----------



## KyeDeer (Jun 14, 2013)

Username: KyeDeer
Species: Deer
Category: Cervid

n_n


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 19, 2013)

Hehey, look what I forgot to do. 

Username: Wrobel
Species: Sea otter
Category: Mustelid


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 19, 2013)

Fixed and Updated.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 26, 2013)

Username: MochiElZorro
Species: Japanese Fox (Vulpes vulpes japonica)
Category: Canids


----------



## Ristray (Jun 26, 2013)

Ristray
Caracal
Feline


----------



## Foxweard (Jun 26, 2013)

Username: Foxweard
Species: Silver Fox (Wings optional)
Categoryâ€‹ Mammal


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jun 26, 2013)

WTF? I am not an Orange Fox. I am a god damn Western Quadrupedal Dragon with an 11 inch c-...I mean! W/e.


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 27, 2013)

Username: Deerhurst
Species: Western Dragon
Categoryâ€‹ Dragon


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Username: Zabrina
Species: Socially Awkward Owl Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Unicornboy (Jul 7, 2013)

My sona is a deer, which is under the category cervid.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 11, 2013)

Username: Rocket
Species: Bat
Category: Bat


----------



## Anwen Fennec (Jul 11, 2013)

Username: Anwen Fennec 
Species: Fennec Fox (_Vulpes zerda)_
Category: Canid


----------



## King conker (Jul 16, 2013)

Username: King Conker
Species: Squirrel/wolf hybrid
Category: More squirrel like atm.


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 17, 2013)

Username - Tossu-sama
Species - Sabertooth cat (Smilodon populator)
Category - Feline
If necessary - My fursona's name is different from my username if that's somehow an important thing. Anywho, his name is Lawrence John.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 20, 2013)

Updated
- by MunkButt (me)


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Jul 22, 2013)

Username - Monocled Unicorn
Species - Unicorn (Who would have guessed?)
Category - Mythical


----------



## Zahzu (Jul 22, 2013)

Username: Zahzu
Species: Ring-Tailed Lemur (Lemur catta)
Category: Lemur (Primates/Prosimians?)

_If necessary-_ N/A
Also- I WILL NOTE YOU ABOUT THIS but will also state it here:
One of the lemurs listed here is in the "Mustelid" category. Lemurs are a prosimian, which is a type of primate, and have absolutely no relation to mustelids, etc.
(On that note, a LOT of the "mustelids" are not actually mustelids... or even RELATED to them. COME ON, GUYS. BEAVERS?)
I'd almost say removing "category" from the form altogether might help with that, unless someone has a specific creature (I.E. robot, hybrid, etc.), just to avoid ignorant people mis-classifying animals, but... that still probably wouldn't solve the problem. |'D


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 23, 2013)

Do I put what I am to be added to the list?
-RockerFox(Rocky)
-North American Red Fox(_vulpes;vulpes_)


----------



## rosewolf13 (Jul 26, 2013)

rosewolf13
Leopon (Leopard + Lion)
Hybrid/Feline


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 26, 2013)

Username: xBatsy 
Species: mutant straw-colored fruit bat,


----------



## Vespianna (Jul 26, 2013)

Name: Vespianna
Species: Bunnox (Bunny Fox)

Hybrid


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 29, 2013)

Username: Neonpoi
Species: Dolphin


----------



## Azure Flare (Jul 30, 2013)

Username: race'emhard
Species: Pony
Category: Pegasus


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 8, 2013)

Kazzy
Mutated Corgi
Canid
:3


----------



## Teu (Aug 9, 2013)

Teu
Horse
Equine


----------



## Csiral (Aug 11, 2013)

Username: Csiral
Species: Mouse
Category: Rodent


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 12, 2013)

Updated.


----------



## FuzzyFoe (Aug 15, 2013)

Ooo, add me, add me!!

Username: FuzzyFoe
Species: Rat
Category: Rodent


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Aug 16, 2013)

LERK IS BEST
Username: MPF.C18-UNION.04.249
Species: Lerk (fictional)
Category: Avian (probably)


----------



## Wazabbi (Aug 18, 2013)

*Username*: Wazabbi
*Species*: Wolf
*Category*: Canid


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 18, 2013)

Harbinger
Wolf (With feathers)
Canid


----------



## Barkley (Aug 19, 2013)

Username: Barkley
Species: Beaver
Category:â€‹ Rodent


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

My Fursona's supposed to be an Al'Mi-Raj (Even though he's just a pink bunny with a horn on his head). I guess that could qualify for either Mythical or Rabbits.

Name: Benny Jack Bunnycorn ("Benny Jack" named after Jack Benny.)
Species: Al'Mi-Raj/Unicorn Bunny
Class: Mythical/Rabbit

(Didn't even see Mythical. I always kind of considered "Cryptid" and "Mythical" to be the same thing.)


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Name: Smory
Species: Sparkledog
Class: I don't fucking know, I'm clueless on the nature of a sparkledog as it is.


----------



## YakAttak (Aug 20, 2013)

Yakattak
Yak
Bovid


----------



## Abbi Normal (Aug 22, 2013)

Username: Abbi Normal
Species: Hyena Edano 
Category  Hyena or Shapeshifter, either would be appropriate. Wherever you want to file me.


----------



## shetira (Aug 23, 2013)

Username: Shetira
Species: Cheetah
Category: Feline


----------



## Inpw (Aug 24, 2013)

Username: Accretion
Species: Anubian Jackal
Category: Canine


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 24, 2013)

JethroLerrael
wolf/earthen phoenix (calling it a Geofenrix)
canine


----------



## Remba Hatari (Aug 25, 2013)

Remba Hatari
White Tigress
Feline of the bestest variety.


----------



## Lapin_Agile (Aug 25, 2013)

Username: Lapin_Agile
Species: Blanc de Hotot
Category: Rabbit


----------



## JackSLO (Aug 25, 2013)

Username: JackSLO
Species: Arctic fox
Category: Canid


----------



## Draxxus (Aug 31, 2013)

Username:  Draxxus
Species:  Storm Dragon
Category: Mythical


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 1, 2013)

Updated.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Sep 7, 2013)

Username:  capedluna
Species: N/A
Category:Alien


----------



## SlightlyWinged (Sep 9, 2013)

Username: SlightlyWinged
Species: English Lop Rabbit/Skvader Hybrid
Category: Rabbit


----------



## Clover.cheri (Sep 16, 2013)

Username: clover.cheri
Species: Blonde Raccoon
Category: Raccoon


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

Username: Red Savarin
Species: Mutt
Category: Caninu (Canine)


----------



## Vector Rain (Sep 16, 2013)

Username: Vector Rain 
Species: Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Toki Stardust (Sep 17, 2013)

Toki Cornelius Backflip Stardust XVIII.
Naga. Or spitting cobra, both are significantly badass.


----------



## Papachino (Sep 18, 2013)

Name: Papachino the Ridiculously Super-Photogenic Donglestep Spaceship Laser Cannon Bitchslap
Species: Underwater Ketchup
Category: Food


----------



## Pixeldoll (Sep 19, 2013)

Name: Pixeldoll,
 speciestero-Felis, or bat-cat! 
Catagory: Bat


----------



## WhiskeyWolf (Sep 19, 2013)

Username: WhiskeyWolf
Species: Arctic (white) Wolf 
Category: Canidae


----------



## Scruby (Sep 19, 2013)

Username: Scruby
Species: Bobcat
Category:Feline

I thought there'd at least be one other bobcat in the list somewhere...


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 22, 2013)

Username:chesse20
Species: cat-spider
Category bug


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 22, 2013)

*Username:* LadyToorima
*Species:    * Snow Leopard/ Cape Fox Hybrid
*Category: * Mammal- Other


----------



## Martin Canine (Sep 22, 2013)

Martin Canine
Dog mix
Canid


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 24, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Species: Cat-spider


This. Going to a convention in a cat-spider fursuit would get you *SO* much street cred...


----------



## Solyka (Sep 26, 2013)

Username: Pinprix
Species: Tiger or Vulpine
Category: Mammal


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Sep 27, 2013)

Username: Sioras F. Nightfire
Species: African Wild Dog
Category: Canid


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 27, 2013)

Updated.


----------



## Nashida (Sep 27, 2013)

Updating mine now that I'm all sorted out. Just that I've got three now.

Name: Nashida

Species: Lioness (Feline) Wusky (canid; wolf-husky hybrid) and Dracabat (dragon-cat-bat hybrid)


----------



## PurryFurry (Sep 30, 2013)

rofl someone is a waffle and someone is underwater ketchup.  That just brightened my day, thank you


----------



## Khador (Oct 2, 2013)

Username: Khador
Species: Tiger 
Category: Feline


----------



## Death's_Companion (Oct 2, 2013)

Username: Death's_Companion
Species: Leapord
Category: Feline


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 4, 2013)

I have changed myself!

Username: FenrirDarkWolf
Species: Wotter (Wolf/Otter)
Catagory: Hybrid


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

LemonJayde
Cheetah/Goat
Hybrid


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 4, 2013)

Y-you spelled my name wrong. >//<


----------



## SnowTheCheetah (Oct 5, 2013)

Username: SnowTheCheetah
Species: King Cheetah


----------



## SwiftThief (Oct 6, 2013)

Username: SwiftThief
Species: Great Horned Owl
Category: Avian


----------



## bigdawg333 (Oct 14, 2013)

Username: bigdawg333
Species: Husky
Category: Canine


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Just a plain old Fox sometiems and then a Magical one!


----------



## SamanthaHOATH (Oct 15, 2013)

Username: SamanthaHOATH
Species: PandaFox
Category: Hybrid


----------



## Rye (Oct 15, 2013)

Username: Rye
Species: Border Collie
Category: Canid


----------



## Deo (Oct 15, 2013)

No marsupials? Wtf FAF, was I gone that long?

Username - DEO
Species- Tasmanian Devil
Category- Marsupials


----------



## Namba (Oct 15, 2013)

Username: Namba
Species: Ring-tailed Lemur
Category: Prosimian


----------



## Dodo (Oct 15, 2013)

Username: Dodo
Species: dodo
Category: Avian​


----------



## Varieth (Oct 22, 2013)

Varieth
Polar Bear
Bear


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 25, 2013)

Updated and edited.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 25, 2013)

Username: Shoiyo
Species: Skox (Skunk/Fox Hybrid)
Category:â€‹ Hybridized.


----------



## Saga (Oct 25, 2013)

Username: Saga
Species: yolosweg
Category: BETCH
must be in caps
am serious


----------



## Quillione (Oct 27, 2013)

Username: Quillione
Species:  Clydsdale Reticulated Giraffe Lion
Category: Hybridized


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Oct 27, 2013)

Username: hanklerfishy
Species: pygmy goat
Category:  ???


----------



## Antronach (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah this thread's hasn't seen activity in a while, but seeing as how this is one of those survey threads, I'm bumping it (can you even bump a sticky?).

Username: Antronach
Species: Poison Wyvern
Category: Dragon

lol'd at all of the N/A's in the Dragon section. Also I'm the only Wyvern so sad. ;-;


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 14, 2013)

Username: Dire Newt
Species: Newt
Category: Amphibian

Also, seeing hyenas in the "feline" category makes me very sad.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 14, 2013)

Username: Gnarl
Species: Wolf-dog mix
Category: Canid

Are you going to update for 2014?


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 14, 2013)

username:* Pantheros*
species: *Tiger*
category: *Feline*


----------



## HallowLight (Nov 14, 2013)

Username: Hallow N. Light
Species: Magical black and orange wolf
Category â€‹ Canid


----------



## Biscotti (Nov 15, 2013)

Margaret Biscotti
Grizzly Bear
Bear
u v u


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 16, 2013)

Username: John Shadowblade
Species: Arctic/Red/Grey Fox
Category: Canid


----------



## Lizzehh (Nov 18, 2013)

Username: Lizzehh
Species: Spotted Hyena
Category: Hyena


----------



## Jonchen (Nov 19, 2013)

Username: Jonchen
Species: Red Fox
Category: Canid  ​


----------



## Avlenna (Nov 19, 2013)

I updated my fursona.
Username: Silvaris
Species: Wolf-bat
Category: Canid or Bat (based on her design)


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 19, 2013)

Username: kairi920
Species: Red Fox
Category: Candid


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm a Northern Sergal.


----------



## lukefrost (Nov 27, 2013)

Name: lukefrost
Species: Red Panda/Raccoon mix
Canid I think


----------



## speedactyl (Nov 28, 2013)

Username:Speedacty
Species: Pterosaurs
Category: Pterodactyl


----------



## belovedlyredundant (Nov 29, 2013)

*Username:* belovedlyredundant
*Species:* Red Panda
*Category:* Musteloid


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 30, 2013)

Updated.


Gnarl said:


> Are you going to update for 2014?


Yes???â€¦.No. :V


----------



## ElderberrySeasponge (Dec 9, 2013)

Username: ElderberrySeasponge
Species: Bloodhound/Wolf
Category:â€‹ Canid


----------



## Dracari (Dec 10, 2013)

Username: CaelThunderwing
Species: ManaDragon
Category: Dragon


----------



## kolae (Dec 11, 2013)

Username: Kolae
Species: Husky
Category:â€‹ Canid


----------



## ImagineKarma (Dec 13, 2013)

Username: ImagineKarma
Species: Ragdoll/Siamese Cat
Category: Feline.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Dec 14, 2013)

Username:  Malcolm the Bear
Species:  Kodiak Bear
Category:  Bear


----------



## Tica (Dec 14, 2013)

Username: Tica
Species: hoffmann's two-toed sloth
Category: sloth (Xenarthra -- superorder that includes sloths, anteaters, and armadillos)


----------



## BakedGewds (Dec 14, 2013)

BakedGewds
Reindeer
Cervid


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Dec 14, 2013)

Username King-gigabyte
Species: Kangaroo Dragon
Category  Hybridized



Username: King-Gigabyte
Species: Cyborg Moth
Catagory: Insect


----------



## Aurastar (Dec 16, 2013)

Is it ok if I change mine? I switched fursonas a while ago.

Username: Aurastar
Species: Tediz
Category: Either Android or Bear, I'm not sure which. Tediz are technically aliens.
_If necessary-_ Aurastar/Honey, probably Android or something like that


----------



## Aurastar (Dec 16, 2013)

nvm, I looked- I was under shapeshifter!


----------



## Fawna (Dec 16, 2013)

Username:  Fawna
Species:  Fallow Deer
Category:  Cervid

Thank you!!


----------



## Derron116 (Dec 20, 2013)

Derron116
Utahraptor
Dinosaur


----------



## Nya2154 (Dec 21, 2013)

Put me under Brown wolf.


----------



## CutoutF0x (Dec 22, 2013)

Completely new here:

Username: CutoutF0x
Species: Red Fox (Vulpes Vulpes)
Category Canid


----------



## QuarterDollar (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow newbie alert.

Username: QuarterDollar
Species: Houndshark
Category: Cetacean


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 23, 2013)

Better make my first post somewhere!

Username: funky3000
Species: Um. Cat-dragon hybrid? I've no clue what to call myself.
Category: Physically, I am feline and draconian, as a hybrid, but in reality, it is the physical embodiment of a murdered spirit. If I cannot add a new category, I'll go Hybrid. If I can add a new category however, I'd like to be classified as Paranormal.


----------



## Celeste (Dec 25, 2013)

Celeste, deer, Cervidae . 
Thats right she's a doe! A deer! A female deer!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 27, 2013)

Up to date, it is.


----------



## Jags (Dec 28, 2013)

I have yet to register on this D:

Username: Rain-Wizard
Species: Red Fox
Catagory: Canid


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 28, 2013)

Username: Konotashi
Species: Liver GSD/African wild dog/Arcanine
Category: Canid/Hybrid?


----------



## ThunderTheKayleolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Username: ThunderTheKayleolf
Species: Kayleolf
Category: Shapeshifter


----------



## AchillesTheWolf (Dec 29, 2013)

Username: AchillesTheWolf
Species: Mexican Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Carnau (Dec 30, 2013)

Huhh..... I could have sworn I posted here. Ah well I can do this again =)



Username: Carnau
Species: Android Anubian
Category ..... Android Anubian
_If necessary-_ What your previous name was if you had your name change? I was Israfur but you may delete that, my fursona is different now.


----------



## Timburwolfe (Dec 30, 2013)

Username: Timburwolfe
Species: Dire Wolf
Catagory: Canid


----------



## Wolverliskin (Dec 30, 2013)

Username Wolverliskin
Species: (I guess my username works as a species name too)
Wolverliskin
true form = Canid-Like Hybrid 
Category: Shapeshifter


----------



## istasenkris (Jan 2, 2014)

Username : istasenkris

first fursona name :aerohn
species: arctic wolf 
catagory: canine

seccond fur/scalesona name: aegrorith
species: dragon (western or european)
catagory: dragons


----------



## Hooky (Jan 5, 2014)

Hooky
Eastern Dragon


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 6, 2014)

Name: Ahzek M'kar (don't ask)
Species: Hellhound
Category: Mythical I guess.


----------



## alphakitsune (Jan 6, 2014)

Username: alphakitsune
Species: silver fox
Category: canid


----------



## tenshi-no-hakai (Jan 6, 2014)

Username; 
Tenshi no hakai
Species: 
Fennec fox
Category: 
I'm assuming just Canine?


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 9, 2014)

Username: *Gator Joe
*Species: *American alligator (alligator mississippiensis)*
Category: *Alligatoridae*


----------



## PurryFurry (Jan 9, 2014)

*Username: PurryFurry**
Species: Mountain Lion
Category: Felidae*


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 25, 2014)

Username: Zachariah
Species:  Dog/Cow Hybrid
Category: Hybridized


----------



## Antronach (Jan 26, 2014)

Username: Antronach
Species: Swordfish
Category: Fish/Aquatic (there seriously NO OTHER ones on here? :< )
_If necessary-_ Yeah I'm already up there, under dragons.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice choice, Antronach.


----------



## BearLyons (Jan 26, 2014)

Username: BearLyons
Species: Brown Bear
Category: Bear/Mammal

There we go, that's mine!


----------



## Everest (Feb 6, 2014)

Username: Everest
Species: Timber Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 8, 2014)

Username: sniperfreak223 (Sepp)
Species: Red Fox
Category: Canid


----------



## Rooko (Feb 8, 2014)

Username: Rooko
Species: Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## TheRH100 (Feb 9, 2014)

Username: TheRH100
Species: Kamiguro Wolf
Category:  Canid

Also this is a species change, I used to be a sergal (northern sergal to be exact).


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 9, 2014)

Username: Kamek_Sans
Species: Raccoon
Category: ...I don't know, I looked up the binomial nomenclature of a raccoon but it wasn't on the list, just "raccoon" so IDK


----------



## Shaia (Feb 10, 2014)

Shaia 
Magical (Winged) Wolf 
Canine


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 10, 2014)

I just realized I should probably add myself to this.

Mr. Sparta
Feraligatr 
PokÃ©mon


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 10, 2014)

Not sure why I haven't done this already, but:

Username: AlexxxLupo
Species: Sergal (northern)
Category: Sergal


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 11, 2014)

Fursona name: Kas
Species: Tiger
Category: Feline


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 12, 2014)

Username: KOfoxing
Species: Mountain Lion 
Category: Feline


----------



## Badgerkatch (Feb 13, 2014)

Username: Badgerkatch
Species: Eurasian Badger
Category: Mustelid


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 14, 2014)

Whew!
Updated for love day.


Carnau said:


> Username: Carnau
> Species: Android Anubian
> Category ..... Android Anubian
> _If necessary-_ What your previous name was if you had your name change? I was Israfur but you may delete that, my fursona is different now.


I put you under canid. I hope that's okay? If not, maybe machine or hybrid?


----------



## TheRH100 (Feb 14, 2014)

I apologize deeply for making you busy but I'm under canid and I renamed my species from "kamiguro" to "kamikagayaki". Could you change that whenever you feel like it? kk thanks


----------



## BronwynMendoza (Feb 15, 2014)

Username - Bronwyn Mendoza
Species - Black/White/Lime green Skunk
Category - Musteloid


----------



## Wax (Feb 17, 2014)

Username - Wax
Species - Highland Bull
Category - Bovid


----------



## friday13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Sure!  I'll bite!

Username - friday13
Species - Black Widow Spider
Category - Arachnid


----------



## soak (Feb 21, 2014)

Username - Soak
Species - Corgi
Category - Canine


----------



## magic-doogies (Feb 21, 2014)

I guess I'm a dragon.

I wouldn't mind being a werewolf though.


----------



## Gina_Hyena86 (Mar 2, 2014)

Username - Ginahyena86
Species - Spotted hyenasaurus (Spotted hyena/Spinosaurid hybrid)
Category - Mammal-like Reptile


----------



## alphakitsune (Mar 3, 2014)

alphakitsune
luna moth
insect
(I changed species I was a fox/kitsune)


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Mar 5, 2014)

Username: SeiiannaKyuako
Species: Canid
Category: Corsac-Darwin's mix Fox

:3c


----------



## Queen-Cheetah93 (Mar 12, 2014)

Queen-Cheetah93 (Kit Kat)
Cheetah 
Feline


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 12, 2014)

*Username:* Daemonium 
*Species: *Virginia Opossum
*Category:* Dipelphid


----------



## Maskedman1111 (Mar 20, 2014)

Username: Maskedman1111

Species: Raccoon
Category: Raccoon

I don't see any other categories in the index for raccoons.


----------



## skifty (Mar 28, 2014)

Category - Canid
Species - Fennec fox
Username - Skifty

Thanks!


----------



## Horsefur (Apr 3, 2014)

Username: Horsefur
Species: Cougar
Category: Feline


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 4, 2014)

Don't think I need to spell it out for ya, but why the hell not, right? xP

Name: Zan'theros
Species: Western fire dragon
Category: Dragon (what else?)


----------



## AlexStone (Apr 11, 2014)

Username: Alex_Stone
Species: Feline
Category: Green/Turquoise tiger


----------



## jkillyleagh953 (Apr 22, 2014)

Add me please. Just a warrior xenomorph =D 
username: jkillyleagh953


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 26, 2014)

Woo, updated!


----------



## Maju (Apr 27, 2014)

Gabriel Woods - Crocodile

Maju - Skunk/Rabbit


----------



## mycaruba (May 3, 2014)

Put mycaruba under sika deer!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 3, 2014)

I think I've never answered to this thread so may as well do

Username: Kitsune Cross
Species: Cat
Category: Feline


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (May 4, 2014)

Username: ArmorcladCoyote
Species: Coyote
Category: Canid

Technically my fursona's a hybrid since he's 1/8 polar bear. But for simplicity's sake I usually just refer to him as being a coyote.


----------



## MissyChrissy101 (May 8, 2014)

I'm a Cervid- DakotatheDoe


----------



## North Wind (May 11, 2014)

Username: North Wind
Species: Grey Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## The_Lone_Rangerover (May 14, 2014)

The_Lone_Rangerover
Husky
Canid


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (May 16, 2014)

LabyrinthMaster
Fox Shapeshifter
Mythical


----------



## BronwynMendoza (May 17, 2014)

I'm very sorry to be annoying but is it possible to be removed from this list? I'm still working some of the kinks out of my fursona and in addition to feeling bad for submitting my name/species before I was 100% certain I also dont want to be confusing. If its a pain to do (I'm not very clued up on forums unfortunetly) then its ok to leave it but was wondering if its a option? Thankyou


----------



## Neviam (May 25, 2014)

Username - Neviam
Species - Demon (Anthro Goat/Humanoid)
Category - Mythical


----------



## auronreveral (May 27, 2014)

Username: Auronreveral
Species: Japanese marten
category: Musteloid


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 4, 2014)

Username: MoonFire*
Species: Acid Fanged Dragon
Category: Dragon


----------



## Awzee (Jun 5, 2014)

Username: Awzee
Species: Raven
Category: Avian  ^ o^


----------



## rainfux (Jun 7, 2014)

Username: Rain Fux
Species: Arctic Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## ZacAttack (Jun 8, 2014)

Username: ZacAttack
Species: Fire Dragon
Category: Dragon


----------



## Sabrebear (Jun 17, 2014)

Username: Sabrebear (Rumelis)
Species: Black Bear 
Category: Ursine (or Bear)


----------



## Mews (Jun 19, 2014)

Username: mews (Meews)
Species:turkish angora 
Category: feline


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 19, 2014)

Username: muzykalscorpio
Species: Siberian Husky
Category: Dog? Canine? _Canis lupis_?
Extra: 'Fursona' = Jared Meadows.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 22, 2014)

Pinky
Pig

I changed my name a few weeks ago.


----------



## Eiriol (Jun 23, 2014)

Username: Eiriol
Species: Flying Jackalope
Category: Rabbit


----------



## Nathaniel Jack (Jun 23, 2014)

Username: Nathaniel Jack
Species: Jackalope
Category: Rabbit


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 23, 2014)

Username: Ninten
Species: Generic Cat
Category: Feline


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Haha! Nice list! Made me laugh in a few places

some discrepancies I have with it that need to be fixed

1) Sharks are listed as 'cetacean' when they should be fish/aquatic
2) There's a list for 'bug' and 'insect' when those are the same

Anyways, now for me

WolfNightV4X1
Canid 
Winged Wolf :3

------

I'm also really leaning towards putting it in hybrid instead as 'avian/wolf hybrid', since I love hybrids. But that's also partly me wanting to be a special snowflake and not the massive canids list xD


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 3, 2014)

Username-XCountryBoyX68w
Species-Turian
Category-Alien


----------



## Cassafrass (Jul 8, 2014)

Username: Cassafrass
Species: Eastern Dragoness
Category: Dragon

Thanks!


----------



## StreekerTheCheetah (Jul 8, 2014)

Username: StreekerTheCheetah
Species: Cheetah/Polar Bear Hybrid
Category: Feline

thx!


----------



## Falkener (Jul 10, 2014)

Username: Falkener
Species: Western Dragon
Category: Dragon


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 11, 2014)

Updated.


BronwynMendoza said:


> I'm very sorry to be annoying but is it possible to be removed from this list? I'm still working some of the kinks out of my fursona and in addition to feeling bad for submitting my name/species before I was 100% certain I also dont want to be confusing. If its a pain to do (I'm not very clued up on forums unfortunetly) then its ok to leave it but was wondering if its a option? Thankyou


I can't find your name on the list under bat. Is it possible you were under a different category and/or name?


----------



## Nibsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Username: Nibsy
Species: Red fox
Category: Canid


----------



## funky3000 (Jul 16, 2014)

Updating my species. Got bored of Scar, he's really old anyway.

Username: funky3000
Species: Cybercanine
Category: Canid


----------



## Spiffy_The_Cat (Jul 17, 2014)

Long ago when I found my inner furry I said, "Ooh, I'm gonna be a feline of some sort, how original!" Yep. How original.

Username: Spiffy_The_Cat
Species: Mountain Lion - Bob cat mix
Category: Feline


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jul 17, 2014)

Username: Zeus Juice
Species: Alpine Ibex
Category: Caprine (or bovine)


----------



## Roihu (Jul 22, 2014)

Username: Roihu
Species: Highland Cow
Category: Bovine


----------



## Szhival (Jul 26, 2014)

RED PANDERP :3


----------



## espressivo27 (Jul 26, 2014)

espressivo27
Red Panda
Musteloid


----------



## McNab (Aug 7, 2014)

McNab
Book Dragon
Dragon


----------



## Mauve (Aug 13, 2014)

Username: Mauve
Species: Mauve Ram
Category: Bovid


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 14, 2014)

Ima red fox :3


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Aug 19, 2014)

Sinser Woulfie
Blue/Green/Black wolf


----------



## Goja Heart (Aug 22, 2014)

Goja Heart
Cheetah
Feline


----------



## Owlfeather (Aug 25, 2014)

User name: Owlfeather
Species: Brown bear (after long consideration)
Cathegory: Bears


----------



## Vasquez (Aug 25, 2014)

*Username:* Vasquez
*Species: *9-Banded Armadillo
*Category: *Xenarthra


----------



## Eil (Aug 29, 2014)

Username: Eil
Species:  Binturong
Category: Viverridae (or where ever you put things like civet, meerkat and mongoose.)


----------



## NukeTheCat (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm a snow leopard. Do you think some categories, especially the canid section, be split into smaller sub-categories? It really burns my irises trying to sift through that list.


----------



## LordMoonBiscuit (Sep 1, 2014)

LordMoonBiscuit
Cockatoo Griffin
Gryphon


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 5, 2014)

Updated.


----------



## Ahtesham111 (Sep 8, 2014)

The work from Dr Matt Higgins' lab in the department in collaboration with Dr Simon Draper at the Jenner Institute is published in Nature.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 9, 2014)

Username: vaerjo
Species: Asiatic Brush-Tailed Porcupine
Category:â€‹ Rodent


----------



## Pomepii (Sep 12, 2014)

Username -- Pomepii
Species -- Demon Rabbit
Category -- Rabbit


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 12, 2014)

I was wondering something...

I had a username change and I was wondering if it might be possible to update it pweeease? I come under sergals and my username was "AlexxxLupo" and it's now "Alexxx-Returns".

I still identify as a northern sergal though.


----------



## SilentDreamer28 (Sep 12, 2014)

Username: SilentDreamer28
Species:   Mouse 
Category : Rodent


----------



## Skritchh (Sep 17, 2014)

Username: Skritchh
Species: Swift Fox
Category: Canid


----------



## ~Jester (Sep 22, 2014)

Username: ~Jester
Species: Multidimensional Kat
Category: Feline


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 24, 2014)

Username: NightsOfStars
Species: Chimera
Category: Unsure


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't think I've added myself here yet
bonobosoph
bonobo
primate


----------



## Cekuba (Oct 7, 2014)

Cekuba
Spotted Hyena
Hyena


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 7, 2014)

Forgot to say i ditched the favors yonks ago so could i just be listed under wolf or Canis lupis if you're feeling fancy?


----------



## Grapejuice (Oct 9, 2014)

User: Grapejuice
Species: Golden Fox
Category: Canid or Vulpine (whichever works)


----------



## MissFleece (Oct 12, 2014)

Username MissFleece
Species: Dorper Sheep
Categoryâ€‹ Bovid


----------



## Osina (Nov 5, 2014)

Username:Osina
Species:  Hyaenodon gigas like all the others are not related to Hyaenas at all but they do share a common ancestor with dogs. You could put Hyaenodon gigas with the canids or make a new category for prehistoric animals. That or make one just for Hyaenodontidae.[h=1][/h]


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 5, 2014)

Username: Claribelle
Species: Oryx/Lizard
Category: Hybrids


----------



## Luna-CrystalWolf (Nov 12, 2014)

Luna-Crystalwolf
Species: Wolf ^-^


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

Username- Megamew
Species- Panda Bear
Category- Bear


----------



## HybridHusky (Nov 30, 2014)

Hybridhusky
You guessed it Husky(uh durr! X3)/border collie mix
Canid


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Dec 15, 2014)

*Username- *Samandriel Morningstar
*Species- *Wolgan  [Wolf Dragon]
*Category- *Hybrids​​


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 24, 2014)

*User:* Keetoo
*Species:* Red Panda
*Category:* Musteloid


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 24, 2014)

Username: Laptisen
Category: Avian
Species: Grey Hawk


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 24, 2014)

Up to date...


----------



## Kazolas (Dec 24, 2014)

Name: Kazolas
Species: Red Panda
Category: Mustleloid


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 25, 2014)

This list is impressive!

Now I know who to stalk.


----------



## aagreen121 (Dec 25, 2014)

um i really don't know which this would be under http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6367673/


----------



## Keefur (Dec 26, 2014)

Name: Keefur
Species: Sabertooth (Smilodon Populator)
Catagory:  Feline


----------



## Riltmos (Dec 26, 2014)

Username: Riltmos
Species: Crow
Category: Avian


----------



## SpaceKitten (Dec 26, 2014)

Username  SpaceKitten
Species:    African Wild Dog
Category   Canid


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Dec 26, 2014)

Username: Phoenix-Kat
Species:  Meerkat/fossa hybrid
Category: Viverridae/hybrid


----------



## ElectricLithium (Dec 29, 2014)

Username: ElectricLithium
Species: Low-content Wolfdog
Category: Canid


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

Username: isuckatdrawing
Species: Anubian Jackal
Category: Canid


----------



## CandyHearts (Jan 5, 2015)

Username: CandyHearts
Species: Panda Dragon
Category: Hybridized


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

Username: RestlessDreamer
Species: Sergal
Category: Northern Sergal


----------



## lusterb10 (Jan 10, 2015)

User: lusterb10
Species: Bear
Category: Polar Bear


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 10, 2015)

Name: Ryouzen
Species: Void Wolf
Category: Canis lupus


----------



## StrangerCoug (Jan 12, 2015)

Name: StrangerCoug
Species: Cougar
Category: Feline


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 13, 2015)

Name: Ursus
Species: Black Bear
Category: Ursidae


----------



## Mintys (Jan 23, 2015)

User: Mintys
Species: houndchi
Category: Canid


----------



## Bostoniscold (Jan 24, 2015)

user: Bostoniscold
species: husky
category: canid


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 27, 2015)

User: LI.Reaver()
Name: Yadaljauzaa
Species: Ifrit
Category: Mythical


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 27, 2015)

User: Ariosto.
Species: Darwin's Fox.
Category: Canid.


----------



## Muln (Jan 27, 2015)

User: Muln
Species: Tauren
Category: Bovine


----------



## DamienBlackPaw (Jan 28, 2015)

User: DamienBlackPaw
Species: Coyote/Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

User: Percy-Lyn
Species: Generic feline
Category: Feline


----------



## River Otter (Jan 28, 2015)

User: River Otter
Species: North American River Otter
Category: Mustiloid


----------



## Alexodia (Feb 7, 2015)

Alexodia
Species: Alien Snow Leopard/Tiger Hybrid
Catagory: Felinoid


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

Nyor
Species: Western Metal Dragon/ Cybernetic Dragon
Category: Dragon


----------



## Pyper (Feb 14, 2015)

User: Pyper
Species: Potato Weasel
Category: Mustelid


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 14, 2015)

User: X_Joshi_X
Species: Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 14, 2015)

*Username:* Connor J. Coyote
*Species: *Canis Latrans Var (or.. Eastern Coyote)
*Category:* Mammalian / Canid


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 17, 2015)

Name: LazerMaster5
Species: Red fox
Category: Canid


----------



## Skizo (Feb 17, 2015)

*Name: *Skizo
*Species: *German Shepherd
*Category: *Canid


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 17, 2015)

Name: Vauldis
Species: Alaskan tundra wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 17, 2015)

Name: Naesaki
Species: Brown Bear
Category: Bear


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 18, 2015)

Username: Keeroh
Species: Lioness
Category: Feline ! <:


----------



## The King Maker (Feb 20, 2015)

At the moment:

Name: The Kingmaker
Category: Mythical/ShapeShifter
Species: Changeling


----------



## Lusuni (Feb 20, 2015)

Name: Lusuni
Species: Wolf and Sabertooth Tiger
Category: Canid or Hybrid


----------



## Chimerotropic (Feb 25, 2015)

[h=2][/h]User: Chimerotropic
Name: Azelohk
Species: Rain Serpent
Category: Dragon
​


----------



## born2beagator (Mar 2, 2015)

User:born2beagator
Name: Sauriel
Species: Velociraptor
Category: Dinosaur


----------



## Summerbun (Mar 8, 2015)

User: Summerbun
Species: Palomino rabbit
Category: Rabbit


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 8, 2015)

User : foussiremix
Name:Luminous, and other names
Species:Lightwolf
Category:spektralium aurealium


----------



## FoxWolfie (Mar 9, 2015)

Username:  FoxWolfie
Species:  Raccoon
Category:  Raccoon


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Mar 23, 2015)

Username: Senpai-Fish
Species: Scaleless Black Dragonfish
Category: Fish


----------



## Mikune Folf (Mar 24, 2015)

Username: Mikune Folf
Species: Folf
Category: Canid


----------



## Cosmic Wolf (Mar 28, 2015)

Username: Cosmic Wolf
Species: Space Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## kestraroo (Mar 28, 2015)

kestraroo
red kangaroo/American kestrel
hybrid

Whoo!


----------



## Easilyterrifiedleopard (Apr 6, 2015)

Username: Easilyfrightenedleopard
Species: Cheetah
Category: Felinw


----------



## Jack the Lizard (Apr 10, 2015)

Username: Jack the Lizard
Species: Frilled Lizard
Category: Reptile


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 10, 2015)

Name: Kinharia Sugrob Moonpaw
Species: Snow Leopard
Category: Feline


----------



## Endless Corruption (Apr 11, 2015)

Username: Endless Corruption
Species: Chinese Crested Hairless Mix
Category: Canine


----------



## gothmoth (Apr 16, 2015)

Username: gothmoth
Species: moth/bat hybrid 
Category: moth


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 16, 2015)

Username: TheDukeofRawsome
Species: Scottish Wildcat
Category: Feline


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 16, 2015)

Username: AhkrinDescol
Species: Sangheili
Category: Xeno


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Username: Sylox
Name: Sylen Xero
Species: Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 23, 2015)

(Name change pending, please delete)


----------



## xshot01 (Apr 25, 2015)

Username: xshot01
Name: Pento
Species: Rabbit
Category: Rabbits


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 26, 2015)

Username: Dr. Franken-Fox
Species: Albino Fox
Category: Vulpine
Previous username: ProfessorSparkPlug


----------



## PrincessParrot (May 14, 2015)

PrincessParrot
Avain
Indian Ringneck

Not as many parrots as I expected :/


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 24, 2015)

Updated mostly.


Dr. Franken-Fox said:


> Previous username: ProfessorSparkPlug


What category is that previous username under?


----------



## Ratical (Jun 5, 2015)

You can go ahead and file when you get a chance:

Username: Ratical
Species: Pack rat
Category: Rodent

Where my brodents at?


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jun 6, 2015)

Username: Hell_charm
Species: Snow Leopard
Category: Feline


----------



## SniipSnaap (Jun 7, 2015)

Username: SniipSnaap
Species: Mouse
Category: Rodent


----------



## FalogtheRed (Jun 7, 2015)

Username: FalogtheRed
Species: Red Dragon Warrior
Catagory: Reptile


----------



## Bamdin (Jun 12, 2015)

Username: Bamdin
Species: Panda Bear
Category: Bear


----------



## Sylver (Jun 12, 2015)

Username: Sylver
Species: Tiger
Category: Feline


----------



## Kleric (Jun 12, 2015)

Username: Kleric
Species: Lion
Category: Feline


----------



## Rhee (Jun 12, 2015)

Username: Rhee
Species: hagfish
Category: just put me in aquatic


----------



## Sunrise (Jun 27, 2015)

Username: Sunrise
Species: Microraptor
Category: Dinosaur


----------



## DarkCedar (Jun 27, 2015)

DarkCedar
Hybrid
Snerret- Ferret/ Western Diamondback Rattle snake....Close relative (through genetic engineering) to the Mojave Night Stalker
Mammal/reptile


----------



## JynxLynx (Jun 27, 2015)

Username: JynxLynx
Species: Lynx hybrid (offspring of a male Canadian lynx, female long-haired housecat)
Category: Hybridized


----------



## Neforium (Jun 27, 2015)

Username: Neforium
Species Bearded Vulture
Categoryâ€‹ Avian


----------



## JustGoWithIt279 (Jun 28, 2015)

Username: Justgowithit279
Species: Tiger Shark
Category: Fish/Aquatic


----------



## SassySpringbok (Jun 30, 2015)

Springbok here!


----------



## irnstead (Jun 30, 2015)

Username: Irnstead
Mine is a white tip reef shark 

Category: Fish and aquatic


----------



## ericaquasia (Jul 4, 2015)

Username: ericaquasia
Species: Zebra
Category:â€‹ Equine


----------



## MintyMu (Jul 23, 2015)

Username: MintyMu
Species: Bobcat/Goat
Category: Hybridized


----------



## meowtacles (Jul 31, 2015)

Username: meowtacles
Species: striped hyena
Category: hyena


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Jul 31, 2015)

Username: PriestessShizuka
Species: Kitsune
Category: Mythology


----------



## That_green_dog (Aug 1, 2015)

Username: That_green_dog
species: Siborgi
Category:Canines


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 3, 2015)

Username: SodaBubbles
species: shark (secondary: lizard)
category: shark/fish


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 3, 2015)

raccoon


----------



## Mei (Aug 3, 2015)

Mei
Arctic Wolf
canid


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Aug 7, 2015)

Username: Darth-Dukes
Species: Cow
Category: Bovid
_If necessary-_ N/A
Also - â€‹


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

Username: Spotface
Species: Pine Marten
Category: Mustelidae


----------



## Spiderdragon (Aug 12, 2015)

Username: Spiderdragon
Species: Dragon
Category Arachnagamidae


----------



## HaruX (Aug 12, 2015)

Username: HaruX
Species: Arthrak
Category: Unknown?


----------



## Melena-ManedWolf (Aug 18, 2015)

Username: Melena-ManedWolf (Or, just Melena for short)
Species: Maned Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 18, 2015)

Username : Ashdon
Species: Husky
Catagory: Canine


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Aug 18, 2015)

Username: DragonTheWolf
Species: Black Wolf
Category: Canid


----------



## KristjanWindowsXP (Aug 18, 2015)

Username: Sam Sunset (S for short)
Species: Cett
Category: _Unlisted_


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Edit my current entry

WolfNightV4X1
Hybrid
Wolvian (wolf/Avian)


----------



## Maevia (Aug 18, 2015)

Username: Maevia
Species: Puma concolor cougar (North American Cougar)
Category *Feline*


----------



## xNovaRosex (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello! ^~^ I thought I'd add myself to the list here as I just started using the forums ^^
Username: xNovaRosex
Species: Fennec Fox
Category: Canid


----------



## Teh_Man_From_Sudan (Aug 19, 2015)

*goat fur is best fur
in home country of Sudan i get to put my shaft in a real goat fur
goat yaya is best yaya!*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh, my, what an update and refurbish.
What's new - an updated opening post - TLDR summary - don't list username, be short in list adds, and if you don't share a species with someone else, you will remain uncategorized on a top of a list till you do, list goes on to page 2.
- Some notable changes -
- Furs by Species 4 ----> Members by Species. I thought this would be more fitting, since some consider themselves scalies, humans, aliens, and et cetera.
- All lombaxes have been moved from mythical to xeno/other aliens.
- Re-alpahbetization and category of every single goddamn fucking thing.


SassySpringbok said:


> Springbok here!


And?


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 23, 2016)

Species: Great Horned Owl

Category: Avian


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox (The underscore is important)

I suppose I'd fit in the 'Blue Fox' category.


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2016)

Standing proud for us skunks!

(And don't you make me lift my tail!)


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 23, 2016)

Username: RosetheCrux
Species: Crux
Category: Mythical

Gonna keep an eye on this list, haven't seen any other Crux in the forums so far


----------



## LindyHop (Apr 23, 2016)

Username: Lindyhop
Species: House cat
Category: Feline


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 23, 2016)

Fenn
Reindeer (_shapeshifter shaman fursona_)
Rangifer Tarandus Fennicus


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

species
red fox

group
Canid


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 24, 2016)

Trine
Species
Rain deer


----------



## Ricky (Apr 24, 2016)

Ricky
Bobcat (in a bunny costume)
Psychopath



Simo said:


> (And don't you make me lift my tail!)



Oh, pffffft-

I don't mind when you lift it ;3


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 24, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Ricky
> Bobcat (in a bunny costume)
> Psychopath
> 
> ...


Kinky


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 24, 2016)

GeordieBat
Vampire bat
Bat


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Apr 24, 2016)

Peaches-and-dreams 
Canid 
Pomeranian


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 24, 2016)

Updated 


Ricky said:


> Ricky
> Bobcat (in a bunny costume)
> Psychopath





LindyHop said:


> Username: Lindyhop
> Species: House cat
> Category: Feline


You both share a species with someone else in a uncategorized category, created a subcategory. 



Spoiler: What you should do next to the person you're sharing the category with-



Now kiss.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 24, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> Now kiss.



*pulls you in close, instead* <3


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

name
vex kraalskröef (the umlaut over the o is important) 

species
red fox

group
Canid


----------



## Ricky (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> vex kraalskröef (the umlaut over the o is important)



no.. not to me, it really isn't :v


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> name
> vex kraalskröef (the umlaut over the o is important)
> 
> species
> ...


You are already under Red Fox unless this is another character, then say so. 


Ricky said:


> *pulls you in close, instead* <3


Oh no.


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> You are already under Red Fox unless this is another character, then say so.


i had to update the name


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> i had to update the name


Are you sure you don't want to use your username?


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> Are you sure you don't want to use your username?


what do you think is better


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> what do you think is better


Do you mind if I put the username in parentheses?


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> Do you mind if I put the username in parentheses?


go for it


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Ricky
> Bobcat (in a bunny costume)
> Psychopath
> 
> ...




OK, but only for the BunBun!


----------



## Katriel (Apr 24, 2016)

Username: Katriel
Species: Ring-tailed Cat
Category: Raccoon


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 29, 2016)

Updated.


----------



## SamiPiplup (May 29, 2016)

SamiPiplup
Asian Golden Jackal
Jackal


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 29, 2016)

Wow okay I'm not even on this. Fuckin' rood man. Glad to see I'm not the only other human though

Username: Sergei Nóhomo
Species: Human
Category: Mammal


----------



## Andromedahl (May 29, 2016)

Username: Andromedahl
Species: Flitdraak
Category: Other aliens


----------



## Crestego (May 29, 2016)

Well not really a fursona, but why the fuck not? :3
Username: Crestego
Species: Octopus
Category: Oceancreatures? I had forgotten what was put there. XD


----------



## aluminumnati (May 29, 2016)

Username: aluminumnati
Species: Mouse
Category: Mouse


----------



## Zipline (May 29, 2016)

Yaa! :3
I am a cat/dog though... For the purpose of this survey I will go with the dog this character comes from and say I am an Alaskan Malamute. :3
Oh ok.
Username: Zipline Orange
Species: Alaskan Malamute 
Category: Canine


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 30, 2016)

Username: ZacAttackk
Species: Fire Dragon
Category: Dragon


----------



## bubblymaika (May 30, 2016)

Username: bubblymaika
Species: Desert Cottontail
Category: Lagomorph


----------



## malibu (May 31, 2016)

name: Malibu
category: Canid
species: Pitbull


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 31, 2016)

Username: Strangeguy32000
Category: Canid-Vulpine
Species: _Vulpes Vulpes _(Red Fox)


----------



## ~T.K~ (May 31, 2016)

Username: ~T.K.~
Species: Smilodon
Category: Big Cat (prehistoric) saber tooth cat


----------



## lyar (May 31, 2016)

UN: Lyar
Category: Reptiles
Species: Blue-tongued Skink


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 1, 2016)

Username: DravenDonovan
Species: Xenodire
Category: Alien/Dragon-Wolf


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 1, 2016)

Username: Closer-To-The-Sun
Species: Spectacled Bear
Category: Bear


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Jun 2, 2016)

Could you delete :
*Username:* LabyrinthMaster
*Species:* Fox Shapeshifter
*Category:* Shapeshifters

And add in :
*Username:* LabyrinthMaster
*Species:* Silver Fox
*Category:* Silver Fox

Thanks. ^^


----------



## SpiritMachine (Jun 2, 2016)

Username: Spiritmachine
Species: tentacle man
Category: sky pirate


----------



## Julen (Jun 2, 2016)

Username: Julen
Species: human
Category: psycopath/mammal


----------



## catahoulaa (Jun 2, 2016)

Username: catahoulaa
Species: Lion (? sort of)
Category: Mammal


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jun 2, 2016)

Username: Art Vulpine
Species (two fursonas): Fox/ Unicorn
Categories: Canid/ Mythic


----------



## raiynekyu (Jun 2, 2016)

Username: Raiynekyu
Species: Wolfdeer
Category: Mythical/Forest Spirit


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jun 2, 2016)

Username: Coffee Lion
Species: Lion
Category: Mammal


----------



## VanessaVanGogh (Jun 9, 2016)

Username: VanessaVanGogh
Species: Turtle/Lizard
Category: Hybrid


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 13, 2016)

Updated.


ZacAttackk said:


> Username: ZacAttackk
> Species: Fire Dragon
> Category: Dragon


Looks like you were already on the list, though with one less 'k' at the end of the name.


SpiritMachine said:


> Username: Spiritmachine
> Species: tentacle man
> Category: sky pirate


I added you under mythical, if you don't mind.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Username : Jin-Lust-4-Sin
Species : Kangaroo
Category : Mammal


----------



## mzfantic (Jun 13, 2016)

Username: Mzfantic
Species: Mutt
Category: Canid


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jun 19, 2016)

Username: TomVaporeon
Species: Vaporeon
Category: Pokémon


----------



## Ivorion (Jun 19, 2016)

Username: ivorion
Species: White Tiger
Category: White


----------



## Rattled (Jun 21, 2016)

Username: Rattled
Species: Mutt Bat (Just a mixture of multiple different bat species)
Category: Bat


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 21, 2016)

Username: Vince_Werewolf
Species: Werewolf
Category: Canid


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jun 21, 2016)

Username: Final-Tensai
Species: Red panda
Category: Racoon or Panda (the class is confusing)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2016)

Updated


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Username : Jin-Lust-4-Sin
> Species : Kangaroo
> Category : Mammal


You're already on or added under marsupial.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 13, 2016)

Username: um_pineapplez
Species: Bat-Eared Fox
Category: Canid


----------



## Darkest-Melancholy (Jul 13, 2016)

Username: Darkest-melancholy
Species: Electrine (bio-electronic canid-like alien)
Category: Alien


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Username: Nevlaar_Collie
Species: Border collie
Category: Canid


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 13, 2016)

Username: shapeless0ne
Species: three fursonas, lion/phoenix/shark
Category: feline mage


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 13, 2016)

Username: FoxInTheCloset
Species: Arctic Fox
Category: Canid


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

(My species, and name, have changed)

Username: (still) DravenDonovan
Fursona's Real Name: Zilar Donovan
Species: Demonic Maine Coon Cat
Category: Domestic Cat


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 13, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> Updated
> 
> You're already on or added under marsupial.


Oops, my bad...
... I'm the only kangaroo so far. Yaaay.


----------



## ParkerC (Jul 14, 2016)

Species: Grey Wolf

Category: Canid

If an additional character or not: Nupe


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 14, 2016)

Username: Blu-wolf
Species: timber wolf
Category: Canids


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 14, 2016)

Username: Abyssalrider
Fursona Name: Martin "The Skyhound" Crueger
Species: anthropomorphic Dire Wolf/Stormfire Dragon hybrid (affectionately called a Dragonhound by friends/family and those living nearby)
Category: dire wolf i guess, since i'm more wolf than dragon.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Jul 15, 2016)

My fursona has been changed. It was a Fire Dragon, but now it's a drotter (dragon-otter hybrid) 
Category: Hybrid (mustelid/dragon)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

Username: Yakamaru
Fursona Name: Drake 
Species: Black Wolf


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 15, 2016)

Username: Dearg
Species: Red Fox 
Category: Canid(vulpine)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 15, 2016)

Username: ChapterAquila92
Species: Bronze Dragon
Category: Dragon


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jul 16, 2016)

Username: All#the#fuR
Species: Rain dear
Category: Dear


----------



## Skull Beast (Jul 16, 2016)

Username:Skull Beast
Species: Vernid(species by LiLaiRa)
Category: Mythical?


----------



## Ark Celosar (Jul 16, 2016)

Username: Ark Celosar
Species: Silver Fox
Category: Canid


----------



## ithedragonfurr (Jul 16, 2016)

Username: ithedragonfurr
Species: Cyber fox
Category: Fox


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 4, 2016)

And yet I have returned and updated the thread.
If the recent people haven't noticed - in their new adds I am only adding your username unless let's say -
You're under a list of mostly people who list themselves as Floppy Disks and you're the only red one, so like dis -
*- Floppy Disks -
*
_fufguwegue

evfywfvewbf

fehfuugwghweu

fejfgwggf - _Red Floppy Disk 

And if you're the only red floppy disk, you'll stay that way until hopefully another red floppy disk comes along.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 4, 2016)

Username: Jarren
Species: Western Dragon
Category: Dragon


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 5, 2016)

Name : Zenoth  Species : ChipFox (chipmunk / fox)  Category : Hybrid


----------



## Sl0shy (Sep 6, 2016)

name: Vanessa or Sloshy
category: minus8 style shygal


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 6, 2016)

Name: Ryan  Species: Rockruff  Category: Pokemon


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 6, 2016)

Name: Azrion or Aiden
Species: Rathalos
Category: Flying Wyvern


----------



## GingerKitty (Sep 8, 2016)

Name: Ginger or GingerKitty.

Species: cat. 

Category: House cat.


----------



## swooz (Sep 10, 2016)

Name: swooz

Species: Kooikerhondje

Category: Dog


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 11, 2016)

you forgot 
Australian cattle dog lockaboss


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 20, 2016)

update:
Name: Abyssalrider
Species: Arctic Wolf/Siberian Tiger Hybrid (Tigrol)
Category: Hybrid


----------



## Glycanthrope (Sep 21, 2016)

Name: Glycanthrope
Species: Eurasian badger (meles meles)
Category: Mustelidae


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 22, 2016)

Name: Dyrra
Species: Sabertooth Snow Leopard/Tiger Shark
Category: Hybrid


----------



## Secret170193 (Sep 22, 2016)

Name: Secret
Species: Blue Fox
Category: Canine


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 8, 2016)

Updated and added a Gaming/Video Games category - so bring on your koopas, shygirls, or what not.


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 14, 2016)

Name: Visin Jur Saenar

Species: Rosy Boa

Category: Naga/Yuan Ti


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 2, 2017)

Updated.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jan 7, 2017)

My species/fursona has changed.

Name: Onistina
Species: Demonic Demi-God Kitsune(fox)
Catagory: halfbreed god/kitsune?


----------



## Starbeak (Jan 7, 2017)

*

Name:*
_StarBeak_
*
Species:*
_Avian_
*
Category: *
_Celestial

_


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Jan 7, 2017)

Name: Echo

Species: Hyena

Catagory: Hyaenidae


----------



## Rust (Jan 7, 2017)

Name: Rust

Species: Domestic Cat

Category: Feline


----------



## Zenoth (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you for  the add to your list.  Chipfoxes unite ^^


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Name: Badger94

Species: Canine

Category: Caucasian Shepard Dog


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 9, 2017)

Name: Sarachaga
Speciesoodle moth
Category:Insect


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Jan 9, 2017)

Name: TheRealKingKoopa
Species: Saluki
Category: Canine


----------



## Khazius (Jan 10, 2017)

Name: Khazius
Species: Fruit Bat
Category: Bat


----------



## Timber-Dawg (Jan 11, 2017)

Southeastern coyote. _Canis latrans frustor_


----------



## davydonovan (Jan 11, 2017)

Name: Davy Donovan
Species: Shire Paint Horse
Category: Equine


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 13, 2017)

Iriastar, Siberian tiger, Feline.


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jan 20, 2017)

Name: Kita

Species: Hyena

Catagory: Hyaenidae


----------



## Gossip (Jan 20, 2017)

Name: Gossip

Species: Cat

Category: Feline


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

The last thing I want is to divide up the animals by their species. Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## supersinger472 (Jan 25, 2017)

Name: Marzipan
Species: Arctic Fox
Category: Fox


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Jan 29, 2017)

I have a species 'in the works,' but I'm not sure if it'll ever be realized.. either way it's a fruit bat: grey-headed flying fox. He has no name.. not much of anything, really.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 30, 2017)

name:SveltColt  species:wolf category:canine


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 7, 2017)

update:
Name: Abyssalrider
Species: Northern Sea Otter/North American River Otter mix
Category: Otter


----------



## Simo (Apr 10, 2017)

Name: Simo
Species: Striped Skunk
Family: Mephitidae


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 10, 2017)

Mandagoras
_Martes martes_
Mustelid


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Name: FluffyShutterbug (Username)/Jamie Foxworthy (OC Name)
Species: Red Fox
Category: Canidae


----------



## Royn (Apr 13, 2017)

Xeroyn Mustergal

American river Otter/Sergal hybrid

Sorta Mustelididae.


----------



## Egon1982 (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm half human half Thundarian cat person as my fursona has parents whom one is a human man and one a Thundarian cat woman


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Apr 15, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington
Winged fox/dog hybrid (red fox/Aussie)
Canid


----------



## perfectoranges (Apr 17, 2017)

perfectoranges
red panda
ailuridae


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 17, 2017)

Name: Doodles
Species: Cottontail Rabbit
Category: Leporidae


----------



## Simo (Apr 17, 2017)

Ah, also, my 'alternate' fursona, the Fossa:

Name: Fossa or Fossa-Boy. He doesn't really have one.
Species: Cryptoprocta ferox
Family: Eupleridae


They seem so cute! I need to get some art of an anthro Fossa, sometime.


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 17, 2017)

Yvvki
red panda
ailuridae


----------



## OtterPriest (Apr 21, 2017)

Name: Priest
Species: North American River Otter
Category: Mustelids / Otters


----------



## FatPandaLuke (Apr 21, 2017)

Name: Daku
Species: Giant Panda
Category: Bear


----------



## TheTwitchtail (Apr 23, 2017)

Name: Twitchtail
Species: Spotted Hyena
Category: Hyena


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 29, 2017)

Updated.
If I can suggest - 
List username and _common species name, _not the scientific one, it'd make things go a bit faster.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

I'll play, since you're doing the work. 

Name: Coma
Species: Eastern Sergal
Category: Sergal


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 29, 2017)

Name: Rimna
Species: Monkey
Category: Primates


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 29, 2017)

Name: Arko
Species: Dragon
Category: Reptile


----------



## Mabus (Oct 29, 2017)

Name: Mabus
Species: Black Dire Wolf
Category: Lupine

*woofs into eternity*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 29, 2017)

Name: Jamison "Jamie" Oliver Foxworthy
Species: Red Fox
Category: Vulpine
Waf, waf! ^W^


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 29, 2017)

Name: Strannik
Species: Dire Wolf
Category: Lupine 

Forever loyal. Forever faithful


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2017)

←↑ dumb vulpine.


----------



## maeror (Oct 29, 2017)

Name: Maeror
Species: Long-eared bat
Category: Bat


----------



## Foenixblood (Oct 29, 2017)

Name: Foenix
Species: phoenix griffin
Category: avian or griffin not sure


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 29, 2017)

I use 2 at random =p
Name: Crimson
Species: Red fox (ghost)
Category: vulpine

Name: Cyan
Species: Dire wolf
Category: lupine


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 30, 2017)

It's like sub races from DND lol


----------



## Basi~ (Oct 30, 2017)

Name: Basi
Species: Striped Hyena
Category: Hyena


----------



## connortheskunk (Oct 30, 2017)

Could you put me down for skunk, please? 
Name: Connor
Species: Skunk
New character? Yes
^-^


----------



## Dongding (Oct 30, 2017)

Wolf... er sheep. Yeah sheep.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 30, 2017)

1000 foot squirrel wher is he gona fit?


----------



## GigaBit (Oct 31, 2017)

Name: Gigabit
Species: Red Fox
Category: Vulpine


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

not enough brittle starfish


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 31, 2017)

If this thread is still updated, I would like to change my fursona species to Midnight Lycanroc.

I've had a connection with the lil fuzzbutts. Still love my cybercanines but they were more of an adopted fursona than were meant to be a fursona.

Category: pokemon and/or lupine


----------



## Wollymon (Jan 7, 2018)

Sheep boi here


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 7, 2018)

Name: BackPaw
Species: Mountain Gorilla
Category: Primate


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

Name: Carslile-Currock Depot Logo
Species: Logo / Fox
Catagory: Sign / Vulpine

Okay, probably not clear, didn't intend for this to be taken seriously.


----------



## borders4life (Jan 8, 2018)

Mine is still a work in progress and subject to change, but:

Name: Raine
Species: Dog (border collie to be specific)
Category: Canine


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 8, 2018)

Wolf


----------



## SophiaSophisticated (Jan 8, 2018)

DatBadger said:


> DatBadger
> European Badger (Meles meles)
> Musteloid


Me too!  Well, at least 30%, I'm a hybrid.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 8, 2018)

Name: Sasha Bengal
Species: Bengal Tiger
Category: Felines


----------



## Ginza (Jan 8, 2018)

Name- Ginza
Species- Gray Wolf

Idk if this thread is even still updated but meh


----------



## PastelEthereal (Jan 9, 2018)

Name- Clover
Species- Baragur Cow


----------



## Gee_Anson (Jan 12, 2018)

Name- Anson
Species- Lynx


----------



## pippi (Jan 16, 2018)

Species: Skunk

Category: ...skunk

If an additional character or not Striped hyena, sphinx moth, jackalope


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

pippi said:


> Species: Skunk
> 
> Category: ...skunk
> 
> If an additional character or not Striped hyena, sphinx moth, jackalope



Yay, you have returned! 

We now have four active skunks here, and soon, we'll be able to take over...


----------



## pediachnid (Jan 16, 2018)

class:arachnid
species:bold jumping spider


----------



## Zerohi (Jan 16, 2018)

Name: Zerohi
Species: Dutch Angel Dragon
Category: Dragon (other)


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 16, 2018)

Name: Massan
Species: Eurasian Otter
Category: Mustelid


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 16, 2018)

Name: Dogryme
Species: Fluff Dragon
Category: Uhhhh... Dragons?... Either that or hybrid... (Between whatever the fluffiest creature is (Probably sheep))


----------



## VioletFur (Jan 18, 2018)

EDIT: I actually changed my fursona to a striped hyena.   \____/ Also, the name is Chaortum.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

Name: Black Burn
Specie: Domestic cat


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 22, 2018)

Put me under 
fennce fox,or fox, or both


----------



## ItsFleco (Mar 22, 2018)

Please put me as an Atlantic Puffin under Avians


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 6, 2018)

Updated. 
I think I should say, y'all - post your usernames, not your characters. This is a *Members *by Species thread, not characters
@Empress Perjury I put Perjury under Hybrid, if you don't mind.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 6, 2018)

Name: Infrarednexus
Species: Android Dragon
Category: Android


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 6, 2018)

Name Slytherin Umbreon
Species: White-Tailed Deer


----------



## ShyFox (Aug 6, 2018)

Name: ShyFox
Species: Red fox


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 7, 2018)

Name: Sunburst_Odell
Species: Domestic cat (American Curl)
Category: Felines


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 7, 2018)

Name: FrostyTheDragon
Species: Aquatic Dragon (wingless)


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 7, 2018)

Name: Ryan
Species: Jackal
Category: Jackals.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 5, 2019)

Updated


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 5, 2019)

Name: Guifrog
Species: Blue Poison Dart Frog
Category: Frogs


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 5, 2019)

Name: LordChestnut
Species: Thrinaxadon
Category: Protomammal


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

name:universe 
species:celestial dragon human hybrid 
Category: Western dragon


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 5, 2019)

Jacob Bender/DJ Launchpad 22/DJ Jumpsta
Species: Kangaroo-ling (A Kangaroo who can also be a humanoid)
Category: Human and Marsupial


----------



## Mocha Bunny (Mar 6, 2019)

Name: Mocha
Species: Bunny
Category: Lagomorph


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 7, 2019)

Yotes RULE !


----------



## m0rgenRequiem (Mar 8, 2019)

Name: cars
Species: albino fruit bat
Category: bats


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa
Fox

(=


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2019)

Name: Pogo
Species: Cat
Category: Cat

(What a neat list)


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 9, 2019)

Name: Liseran Thistle

Species: Deer

Category: Deer(?)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 9, 2019)

Name: Like
Species: Grizzlybold (GrizzlyBear + [Dog-like]Kobold Hybrid)
Category: Grizzly Bear


I'm just going to stick with the Grizzly Bear category since the Kobold part is a "custom species" and I mostly have Grizzly Bear features.
But I'll keep the Grizzlybold species to reference the fact it's a hybrid.
Also yeah this is a nice list.


----------



## Keita Lemur (Mar 10, 2019)

Name: Keita
Category: Lemur
Species: Lemur Catta


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Mar 11, 2019)

Name: Labyrinth
Category: Fox
Species: Silver fox


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 11, 2019)

Name: Skychickens
Species: Ferret (with wings)
Category: Mustelid

You know, if this is still being updated of course.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 11, 2019)

Name: Tacoma Whitetail
Species: Whitetailed-Deer
(Just incase, lol.)


----------



## mahaute (Mar 11, 2019)

Name: MII_A00W
Species: robotic domestic cat
Category: Android I guess... Unless there's a robot one?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 11, 2019)

Name: Kellan Meig'h, the Old Warhorse
Species: Genetically engineered Human/Horse hybrid soldier
Category: Horse, I would guess


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 12, 2019)

Name: Pipi !
Species: Bat !
Category: Mammals .3.


----------

